#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-07
<ubuntor6656> co ai hok nhi
<ubuntu-2011> xin chào mọi người,mình gặp một rắc rối đầu xuân, mong các bạn tư vấn giúp mình với nhé :(
<ubuntu-2011> Mình cài Ubuntu xong thì thấy phân vùng ổ D trước đây của mình lại có kiểu file là : HPFS/NTFS mặc dù trước đây nó là NTFS , có ai giúp mình lấy lại dữ liệu của phân vùng này không ??
<ubuntu-2011> Thực sự mình đang bù đầu vì việc này , mong được sự giúp đỡ gấp ạ
<ubuntu-2011> có ai còn online không ạ? giúp mình với, mình tìm kiếm trên Google rồi, nhưng thực sự chưa tìm được phương pháp nào cả
<ubuntu-2011> Mình cài Ubuntu xong thì thấy phân vùng ổ D trước đây của mình lại có kiểu file là : HPFS/NTFS mặc dù trước đây nó là NTFS , có ai giúp mình lấy lại dữ liệu của phân vùng này không ??
<ubuntu-2011> mình đang bù đầu vì việc này , mong được sự giúp đỡ gấp ạ
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: dùng fdisk chỉnh lại type của nó xem
<nobawk> chỉnh lại cái partion identifier
<ubuntu-2011> mình cũng nghĩ rằng nó do MBR sai
<nobawk> nếu bạn chưa động gì đến nó
<nobawk> thì thử sửa lại xem
<ubuntu-2011> Nhưng chưa biết cách nào chỉnh lại MBR cho nó hiểu ổ D của miinhf là NTFS cả nobawk ạ
<nobawk> dùng chương trình fdisk
<nobawk> hoặc cfdisk
<ubuntu-2011> mình thử dùng Hirent boot rồi ?
<nobawk> gparted thì ko biết dùng thế nào
<nobawk> vất hirent boot đi
<ubuntu-2011> vào Dos hả
<nobawk> dùng đĩa ubuntu livecd
<ubuntu-2011> bạn có thể chỉ dẫn tiếp dc không?
<ubuntu-2011> liệu có fix được không nobawk ?
<nobawk> hên xui
<ubuntu-2011> Mình không hiểu tại sao định dạng file NTFS lại bị đánh đồng sang dạng HPFS/NTFS
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: vào đĩa ubuntu live cd rồi dùng cfdisk hoặc fdisk chỉnh lại
<ubuntu-2011> có thể giải thik cho mình được không?
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: còn mở đc phân vùng đó ko?
<ubuntu-2011> ko mở được
<ubuntu-2011> :)
<ubuntu-2011> :(
<ubuntu-2011> nó đánh dấu là HPFS/NTFS
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: đánh dấu là hpfs/ntfs vẫn truy cập đc bình thường mà
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: vào terminal
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: gõ lệnh
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: sudo fdisk -l
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: nó ra cái gì
<ubuntu-2011> hix, hiện mình đang ngồi máy XP , không có ở máy đó
<ubuntu-2011> nobawk:  có thể nói tiếp dc không
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: mở máy đó ra gõ lệnh trên
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: rồi paste
<nobawk> !paste | ubuntu-2011
<ubot2> ubuntu-2011: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: boot thử vào windows
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: nếu vẫn boot đc thì ko có vấn đề gì cả
<ubuntu-2011> thực sự là máy đó sau một hồi nghịch thì phân vùng cái Ubuntu 10.4 mình đã format rồi
<ubuntu-2011> giờ máy đó chỉ chay dc hirentboot thôi :()
<nobawk> ờ hén
<nobawk> thế chắc là bị mất tiêu rồi :3
<ubuntu-2011> mất gì cơ :(
<nobawk> đại loại là vào thử đĩa ubuntu live CD
<nobawk> nó nhận là là HPFS/NTFS là đúng rồi
<ubuntu-2011> Okie, nobawk cứ nói cho mình hiểu với
<nobawk> còn ko mount đc
<nobawk> thì có thể do shutdown ko đúng cách
<nobawk> hoặc do cái gì đó
<nobawk> ví dụ hirent boot
<nobawk> (partition magic)
<nobawk> đã dùng ubuntu rồi thì vất hirent boot đi
<ubuntu-2011> nobawk:  giờ tạo live cd boot từ USb rồi fix HDD ược không bạn?
<nobawk> ko biết có fix đc ko
<nobawk> vì ko biết bạn đã làm những gì
<ubuntu-2011> mình đã dùng thử mấy chương trình của Hirentboot
<ubuntu-2011> giờ vào mấy chương trnhf về partition thì đếu ko nhận ra ổ D, E của mình nữa rồi, đều đánh dấu là HPFS/NTFS cả
<ubuntu-2011> ko biết giờ cài ubuntu từ USB live có dc không nữa, vì mình ko có sẵn đĩa ubuntu live ở đây
<ubuntu-2011> có thể support mình dc không :(
<nobawk> uh
<nobawk> vấn đề là chỗ đó
<nobawk> ko nên dùng quá nhiều chương trình partition editor
<ubuntu-2011> Mình nghĩ vấn đề đối với ổ cứng của miinhf bây giờ là : hỏng MBR rồi
<nobawk> vì mỗi trường trình nó chỉnh cái MBR 1 kiểu
<ubuntu-2011> còn giữ liệu thì chưa có động chạm gì cả
<nobawk> neesu đã nghịch quá trời rồi thì chắc phải format ổ cứng
<nobawk> kinh nghiệm là nên backup lại mbr
<ubuntu-2011> :( giờ mình chỉ hỏi nobawk xem nếu giờ mình cài lại Ubuntu thì nó có fix mbr hộ mình ko
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: thế thì chỉ có bạn tự hiểu cái ổ cứng của bạn thế nào
<nobawk> vào chỉnh lại info cho đúng
<nobawk> rồi sửa thôi
<nobawk> chưa chắc
<nobawk> thông tin mbr bạn phải tự sửa lại thôi
<nobawk> nếu như sửa đúng thì vào lại đc
<nobawk> sửa lại thì dùng fdisk hoặc cfdisk
<nobawk> hoặc part
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: dùng đĩa ubuntu live CD cũng rất xịn cần gì nó cũng có cả
<nobawk> việc gì phải hirent boot?
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: thôi ráng nhớ lại rồi sửa :D
<ubuntu-2011> hix, khổ mình rồi
<ubuntu-2011> nhớ gì bây giờ hả nobawk
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: thôi cũng là bài học kinh nghiệm thôi mà
<nobawk> bây h cần cái partition layout
<nobawk> ổ nào định dạng gì option thế nào
<nobawk> sửa lại
<ubuntu-2011> cái đó mình nhó
<nobawk> rồi vào ubuntu, thử mount nó vào để lôi dữ liệu ra
<ubuntu-2011> có cần nhớ sector như nào không?
<nobawk> ờ thế thì làm đi
<nobawk> chắc quan trọng là mấy cái info đó thô
<nobawk> thôi
<ubuntu-2011> giờ đang bù đầu lên ròi, Nobank chỉ mình cách làm USB boot cài Ubuntu vớ
<ubuntu-2011> :)
<nobawk> ợ
<nobawk> cái đó tự google đi
<nobawk> ko thì đọc cái này
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<van7hu> hi moi nguoi,co ai biet forum  nao cua viet nam ve ngon ngu C
<van7hu> a,xin loi,channel
<nobawk> ko có
<nobawk> hỏi gì thì có thể hỏi luôn ở đây
<van7hu> :),khong co gi ca,chi hoi vay thoi
<ubuntu-2011> nobawk:  theo bạn việc chỉnh chọt MBR của mình có ảnh hưởng gì khi cài Ubuntu ko vậy :(
<ubuntu-2011> mình đang DL file torrent rồi, có bài viết nào tạo USB boot thì send cho mình với nhé
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: đọc cái kia đi
<nobawk> !bg | ubuntu-2011
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: h nó đã hỏng roài thì cứ phá nhiệt tình đi
<ubot2> ubuntu-2011: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<nobawk> còn gì để mất nữa đâu?
<ubuntu-2011> ko được nobawk ạ, ảnh cuoi của vchong mình trong đó :(
<van7hu> dung live CD de lay ra khong duoc ha bo?
<van7hu> neu ban muon boot bang usb thi ben vn-zoom co mot tool de tao luon do
<nobawk> trước khi động đến những cái nguy hiểm như mbr
<nobawk> thì nên backup lại
<nobawk> còn để đến h mới kêu thì cũng hơi hơi muộn rồi
<nobawk> cầu chúa đi :))
 * nobawk thấy trong cái beginner guide có hết rồi :3
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: tốt nhất là mang đến chỗ nào có người có nhiều kinh nghiệm
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: làm cho chắc
<nobawk> ko nhỡ nhầm phát thì lại tèo :3
<ubuntu-2011> :( đầu xuân chẳng biết túm ai cả
<ubuntu-2011> mình cũng muốn lắm chứ
<ubuntu-2011> baif viết bạn vừa gửi ko đọc đươc , mình dùng cái Unetbootin creat dc không nobawk
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> dùng unetbootin
<nobawk> http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/mini/Partition-Rescue.html
<bksupybot> Title: Partition Rescue mini HOWTO (at www.linuxdocs.org)
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: dùng tool của windows để fix bừa cái mbr mà cũng ko vào đc/
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: dùng tool của hirent boot fix bừa cái mbr mà  ko vào đc windows?
<ubuntu-2011> đen thế đấy nobawk, giờ đáng nhẽ đi chơi tết, lại phải ngồi đây sửa HDD :(
<ubuntu-2011> nobawk:  mình dùng unetbootin rồi, bị dính lỗi Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casperfilesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs."
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: eh?
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: burn cái đĩa?
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: thôi dùng hirent boot rồi fix bừa cái mbr xem có vào đc ko
<ubuntu-2011> nobawk:  mình bung bản ubuntu ra USB rồi
<ubuntu-2011> giờ bạn bảo fix như nào đây, chỉ giúp mình với nhé
<nobawk> đang trong usb?
<nobawk> ko đọc cái kia à
<nobawk> 21:01 <nobawk> http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/mini/Partition-Rescue.html
<bksupybot> Title: Partition Rescue mini HOWTO (at www.linuxdocs.org)
<nobawk> ko thì dùng tool fix đại cái mbr đi
<nobawk> xem có vào đc ko
 * nobawk chuẩn bị đi ngủ
<ubuntu-2011> uh, mình định cài lên ổ C ( ổ D : đang cầ restore ) nhưng vào  mục manual không xài dc :(
<nobawk> chắc nghịch linh tinh
<nobawk> h nó ko đọc đc cái partition table luôn rồi
<nobawk> hố hố
<nobawk> thoai dùng chương trình fix mbr trong windows
<nobawk> hoặc hirent boot xem có vaò đc ko
<ubuntu-2011> ừ, nó ko đọc dc partition table rồi
<nobawk> trước đó thì gõ lệnh sudo fdisk -l rồi save cái output lại
<nobawk> có lúc cần dùng
<ubuntu-2011> dùng cái nào trong Hirent để fixx bâ giờ
<nobawk> có mấy cái mbr tool đó
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: còn windows ko?
<nobawk> ko tự tin thì tốt nhất là cầm đến cho người có nhiều kinh nghiệm
<nobawk> chứ hướng dẫn từ a -> z thế này thì mỏi tay lắm
<nobawk> chỉ nói hướng rồi bạn tự làm thôi
<ubuntu-2011> còn
<ubuntu-2011> okie
<ubuntu-2011> bạn nói đi mình nghe đây
<nobawk> thế thì restore lại cái windows
<nobawk> dùng hirent boot
<nobawk> fix mbr
<nobawk> rồi thử xem có vào đc windows và lôi dữ liệu ra ko
<nobawk> .g fix mbr hirent boot
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<bksupybot> Title: Hiren's BootCD 13.1 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info (at www.hiren.info)
<ubuntu-2011> còn nguyên cả ô D chưa restore đc mà
<ubuntu-2011> mình nghĩ đang hỏng MBR nên ko lôi ra dc
<ubuntu-2011> :)
<nobawk> nói xong roài đó
<nobawk> còn 1 cách khác là dò rồi tự đoán partition để fix lại
<nobawk> dùng gpart
<nobawk> muốn biết dùng thế nào thì đọc cái link ở trên kia
<nobawk> 22:42 <nobawk> 21:01 <nobawk> http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/mini/Partition-Rescue.html
<bksupybot> Title: Partition Rescue mini HOWTO (at www.linuxdocs.org)
<ubuntu-2011> mình thử fdisk -l rồi nobawk ạ
<ubuntu-2011> có thông tin về các partiton
<nobawk> ờ save lại cái đó
<nobawk> dùng lệnh mount để mount thử cái phân vùng đó vào xem có đc ko
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: sudo fdisk -l
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> !paste | ubuntu-2011
<ubot2> ubuntu-2011: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu-2011> chờ mình một chút, còn kết nối con máy đó với inter net mới có link dc
<ubuntu-2011> :(
<ubuntu-2011> à, trang chat trực tuyến của Ubntu vn là gì vậy nobawk?
<nobawk> webchat.freenode.net
<nobawk> vào trang ubuntu-vn.org
<nobawk> cũng có chỗ chat luôn
<ubuntu-2011> thanks
<ubuntu-2011> cám ơn bạn nobawk
<ubuntu-2011> hi nobawk
<ubuntu-2011> minh dang oline tren Ubuntu livecd day
<nobawk> sudo fdisk -l
<nobawk> !paste | ubuntu-2011
<ubot2> ubuntu-2011: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<ubuntu-2011> minh` vao` gpated thi` ca o^ cu'ng la unlocated ....
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vất cái gparted đi
<ubuntu-2011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563924/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ lệnh kia paste output
<ubuntu-2011> roi` ma
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: ổ chứa dữ liệu cần là cái nào?
<ubuntu-2011> minh vua` rut hdd nay` , ca'm vao` PC chay winxp thi` van nhan sda1, sda 6
<ubuntu-2011> la` sda 5
<ubuntu-2011> sda3 la ext = sda 5+ sda 6
<nobawk> h ko mở đc sda5 hả?
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: sda5 cũng là ntfs?
<ubuntu-2011> gio` lam sao de cai dat dc Ubuntu len sda 1 nobawk
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: ko cần cài
<nobawk> cứu dữ liệu xong rồi làm gì thì làm
<ubuntu-2011> uh, minh` de sd5, sda 6 la` ntfs ma`
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<ubuntu-2011> thanks men
<nobawk> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt
<nobawk> nó báo gì?
<ubuntu-2011> no' bao invalid NTFS
<nobawk> ờ há
<nobawk> có chắc chắn là ntfs ko vậy
<nobawk> hay là cài ubuntu lại cho nó thành ext rồi?
<nobawk> cài ubuntu vào chỗ nào?
<ubuntu-2011> tai sao lai the nhi, trong khi fkdisk thi` sd5, sd6 de`u la hpfs/ntfs ma
<ubuntu-2011> min`h cai` vao` sda1 ma`
<ubuntu-2011> trc' day minh` chia hdd ra lam` 3 partition : C, D, E trong do' D+E la extension
<ubuntu-2011> sau do' minh` chuyen sang Ubuntu thi` cai` len C ( va` cat' bo't cua C 1 it  lam` /home swap)
<ubuntu-2011> con` D, E thi` van de nguyen NTFS ma`
<nobawk> h có thấy mấy partition kia đâu?
<nobawk> h vào terminal
<nobawk> gõ which gpart
<ubuntu-2011> sda6 min`h vua thu dung` cau lenh tren, co' mount dc ma`
<nobawk> xem có thấy gì ko
<nobawk> sao nói mãi ko hiểu
<nobawk> quan trọng là cái sda5
<ubuntu-2011> uh, sr
<nobawk> nói nhiều nữa là thôi ko giúp gì nữa
<nobawk> mất thời gian
<nobawk> bảo gì thì làm nhanh đi còn đi ngủ
<ubuntu-2011> minh` go~ which gpart ko thay' gi ca
<ubuntu-2011> thanks nobawk
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install which gpảt
<nobawk> nhầm
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install gpart
<ubuntu-2011> co' phai dinh cai` ctrinh Gparted ko?
<ubuntu-2011> minh` thay' trong live c'o roi
<ubuntu-2011> con` cau lenh ban vua` gui minh thay' ko chay dc
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> ko cần gparted
<nobawk> cần gpart
<nobawk> ko chạy đc thì nó báo gì?
<nobawk> !find gpart
<ubuntu-2011> okie, minh dang post len day
<nobawk> ko thì chạy sudo apt-get update
<nobawk> rồi chạy lại
<ubuntu-2011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563936/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install gpart
<ubuntu-2011> okie, minh dang update
<nobawk> tắt mấy cái package management đi
<nobawk> ví dụ synaptic
<nobawk> hay sotfware center đi
<nobawk> ubot2: find gpart
<ubuntu-2011> okie, minh hieu
<ubuntu-2011> package gpart is not available ...
<ubuntu-2011> ko co' gpart roi`, vi` minh dung live cd ~700mb thoi
<nobawk> vào software source thêm mấy cái repo vào
<nobawk> rồi update lại
<nobawk> rồi cài
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: gparted, gpart
<nobawk> !info parted
<nobawk> !info gpart
<zj3t3mju> :-/
<nobawk> fsck ubot2
<nobawk> chậm như rùa
<nobawk> zj3t3mju: fix hdd kìa
<nobawk> zj3t3mju: dd ra giúp bạn ubuntu-2011
 * nobawk đi coi fiêm
<ubuntu-2011> thanks cac' ban
<ubuntu-2011> minh dang DL goi' gpart roi
<ubuntu-2011> dc roi nobawk , zj3t3mju  a
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: vào termial gõ
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: sudo gpart /dev/sda
<ubuntu-2011> okie
<nobawk> !paste | ubuntu-2011
<ubot2> ubuntu-2011: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu-2011> dang being scan roi nobawk  ah
<ubuntu-2011> minh hoi nobawk  chu't , ctrinh nay` lam` cong viec gi` vay ?
<ubuntu-2011> thanks
<nobawk> scan hdd
<nobawk> guessing
<ubuntu-2011> co' lay' lai dc sd5 cua minh luon ko nobawk  hay can` phan dung` mot vai` buoc nua vay nobawk
<nobawk> ko
<ubuntu-2011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563947/
<nobawk> còn phải làm nhiều việc
<nobawk> nói chung hên xui
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu-2011> thanks nobawk
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: có mỗi thế thôi?
<ubuntu-2011> nobawk:
<ubuntu-2011> khi minh` mount Sd5, no' bao; loi invalid NTFS thi` co' the doa'n no' bi lam` sao ko no`
<ubuntu-2011> hien van dang scan
<ubuntu-2011> minh` nghi dang scan sda1
<nobawk> để nó scan hết đi
<ubuntu-2011> thanks ban nobawk
<nobawk> ổ cứng to thì tha hồ mà chờ :))
<_Tux_> ubuntu-2011: nói chung
<_Tux_> theo mình là
<_Tux_> kmn cái đống dữ liệu kia
<_Tux_> :))
<ubuntu-2011> kmn??
<_Tux_> ubuntu-2011: chấp nhận thương dau
<_Tux_> đi ngủ sớm
<_Tux_> :))
<ubuntu-2011> trong do' co' anh cuoi vs anh honeymoon cua minh, ko muo'n mat' :(
<_Tux_> ubuntu-2011: chúc bạn còn chút hy vọng
<_Tux_> trước khi thất vọng
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> Sự thật đôi khi thật phũ phàng ...
<ubuntu-2011> cam' on ban
<ubuntu-2011> neu' co' thoi gian thi` giup minh luon voi
<ubuntu-2011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563960/  file scan day nobawk  oi
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: scan xong chÆ°a?
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: chưa scan xong phải ko?
<nobawk> thế thì chắc đúng roài
<nobawk> 2 cái lòi ra kia chắc là /home với swap
<ubuntu-2011> scan xong roi` nobawk  a
<nobawk> root là cái nào?
<ubuntu-2011> chominh mot chut
<ubuntu-2011> minh van luu lai fstab
<ubuntu-2011> minh chua tim` dc
<ubuntu-2011> trc' thi` minh chia lam` cac phan vung :
<nobawk> như lào?
<ubuntu-2011> trc day minh chia lam`
<ubuntu-2011> alo
<nobawk> có vẻ nặng :3
<ubuntu-2011> swap  home  root  va hai phan vung NTFS
<ubuntu-2011> vay ha
<ubuntu-2011> tiep lam` ntn day nobawk  ?
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: thá»­ full scan xem
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: gpart -f /dev/sda
<nobawk> báo trước là sẽ lâu
<nobawk> nhưng thôi cố mà chờ
<ubuntu-2011> thi` phai cho` chu' sao nua
<ubuntu-2011> :*
<ubuntu-2011> kqua cai' vua` roi ko xuat hien sd5, sd6 ha nobawk
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: ờ
<ubuntu-2011> cai' partition 2 ext chinh' la ext o D + E ma` nobawk
<nobawk> thì đúng rồi
<nobawk> nó phát hiện ra ổ C
<nobawk> và ổ E
<nobawk> hay D gì dó
<nobawk> nó check failed
<nobawk> vànó cũng kết luận là có 2 cái unused partition đó
<nobawk> nói chung là mệt rồi
<nobawk> chắc nghịch linh tinh gì nó làm sai cái chỗ kia đi rồi
<ubuntu-2011> vay sao van mount dc 1 trong 2 o nhi
<ubuntu-2011> cai' o E van mount dc, o D thi` ko :(
<ubuntu-2011> dun'g cai o chua' anh minh` chua kip sao luu
<ubuntu-2011> nguyen nhan vi` sao dang NTFS no' oa'nh dau' thanh HPFS/NTFS vay nobawk ?
<nobawk> thì nó invalid đó
<nobawk> có thể cái điểm bắt đầu của sda5 ko đúng
<nobawk> mà h thì sao biết nó start từ chỗ nào :3
<ubuntu-2011> thuc su thi` cai hdd cua minh` no' cung bad roi
<ubuntu-2011> cai` linux co`n bao' warning roi`
<nobawk> ợ
<ubuntu-2011> :( tie'c la` minh chua kip backup picture di
<ubuntu-2011> ;(
<nobawk> thôi thế chịu khó ra hiệu ảnh copy lại ảnh cưới đi
<nobawk> ;))
<ubuntu-2011> anh cuoi ko quan trong = anh chup di choi honey moon ban ah
<nobawk> mà có album roài, chắc cũng ko lo lắm :))
<nobawk> ờ há
<nobawk> thế là chuyển honey moon nữa
<ubuntu-2011> kieu na`y co' khi phai di honey moon lai ;)
<ubuntu-2011> ca'm on su tro giup nhiet tinh` cua Ubuntu VN  nhe'
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra nhìn
<nobawk> ko có chi
 * nobawk nhường sân lại cho ambassador CoconutCrab
<CoconutCrab> đi quét dọn phòng khách hậu support hả? :-/
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: đã xong đâu
<nobawk> gpart -f chắc phải mất vài h
<ubuntu-2011> mong dc moi nguoi` giup do minh voi nhe'
<ubuntu-2011> mai di lam` roi, so khong co nhieu time dc ngoi ben may' tinh nhu hom nay dc :(
<CoconutCrab> làm chi? :-\
<ubuntu-2011> minh ha> CoconutCrab
<ubuntu-2011> -f lau that nobawk
<ubuntu-2011> a
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: đi ngủ đi
<nobawk> ubuntu-2011: sáng mai dậy chắc sẽ xong
<ubuntu-2011> scan xong se lam tiep buoc gi day nobawk
<ubuntu-2011> san'g mai minh di lam roi
<ubuntu-2011> :(
<nobawk> néu nó guess ra có vẻ đúng
<nobawk> thì fix lại như nó gess
<nobawk> còn ko thì cũng chịu
<ubuntu-2011> lan` na`y no' scan dc nhieu hon thi phai http://paste.ubuntu.com/563977/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu-2011> sau khi no' guess ra thi` la`m gi nua vay no`
<ubuntu-2011> nobawk:
<nobawk> fix lại mbr như nó guess
<ubuntu-2011> thuc chat' thi` minh chua ta'c dong gi` vao sda5, sda6 ca
<ubuntu-2011> vi` toan du l ieu trong do ' ma`
<ubuntu-2011> theo minh` hieu tu` http://paste.ubuntu.com/563977/ thi` no' scan du'ng dung luong minh` da chia
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu-2011> home : khoang 11Gb, root khoang 5gb  swap khoang ~500mb
<ubuntu-2011> tong cong lai chinh' la` sda 1 ~17gb nobawk  ah
<ubuntu-2011> gio` chi hi vong no'  phat hihen ra sda3 (ext) = sda5 + sda 6 la dc
<ubuntu-2011> :) la ` mai di uo'ng ruou dc roi
<nobawk> ờ hén
<nobawk> thoai đi ngủ
<nobawk> g9 all
<ubuntu-2011> wait
<ubuntu-2011> nobawk:  oi
<nobawk> ?
<ubuntu-2011> no' guess xong, se ~ tu restore lai MBR a
<ubuntu-2011> :(
<nobawk> tất nhiên ko
<nobawk> mình sẽ phải tự làm
<nobawk> thôi đi ngủ đi
 * nobawk lăn ra chết
<ubuntu-2011> vay sao minh lam tiep dc
<ubuntu-2011> minh de cho no' tu scan de'n sang mai
<ubuntu-2011> nhung scan xong lai de do' ah
<ubuntu-2011> co; phai sau do' chay lenh nay ko nobawk  sudo gpart /dev/sda -W sudo gpart /dev/sda
<ubuntu-2011> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-08
<anyoneofus> }hi all
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-09
<vnix_> ua sao ubuntu-vn ko vo duoc vay moi nguoi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-10
<CHU> 4r ae minh` lam sao vay ?
 * zipp0 loi nhoi
<emily_> cac anh giai cho em gai nay hoi nho` chut
<anyoneofus> !ask | emily_
<ubot2> emily_: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<emily_> frack anyoneofus
 * emily_ fuck anyoneofus
<anyoneofus> :|
<cuongcon> xin phep hoi ma ko thay hoi
<cuongcon> thui di ve
<hackvn9x> ai giúp vs
<hackvn9x> mình dùng lap toshiba
<hackvn9x> U 10.10, tại sao mình k sài đc cái Fn+F8 để bật wifi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nobawk> vì chưa hỗ trợ
<_Tux_> hackvn9x: hack đi :))
<hackvn9x> sax
<hackvn9x> hack sao bây h
<hackvn9x> toàn phải dùng win để bật
<hackvn9x> cáu
<nobawk> win?
<nobawk> thì đừng tắt wifi nữa
<_Tux_> hackvn9x: <- nick vậy mà không hack được à
<hackvn9x> xin hồn
 * _Tux_ biết bật wifi hehe
<hackvn9x> hack được thì hỏi làm gì
<hackvn9x> dùng pin
<_Tux_> cầm công tắc, gạt 1 cái -> done :))
<hackvn9x> k tắt thì bật liên tục chóng hết pin
<hackvn9x> k có công tắc
<nobawk> có thể tắt bật wifi = rfkill
<_Tux_> hackvn9x: hỏi thật bạn hackvn9x xài Ubuntu để làm gì
<_Tux_> :)
<hackvn9x> ukm
<hackvn9x> thì tạm thời k dùng win
<hackvn9x> dùng lỗi nhiều wa
<_Tux_> hackvn9x: Ubuntu nhiều lỗi hơn Windows
<hackvn9x> dùng U thick hơn
<_Tux_> thằng nào bảo ít lỗi
<_Tux_> nó chém gió đấy
<_Tux_> :))
<hackvn9x> tập trung
<hackvn9x> xoắn
<_Tux_> hackvn9x: thì đó
<_Tux_> giờ có lỗi
<_Tux_> mà Windows làm gì có lỗi đấy
<hackvn9x> hay
<_Tux_> -> lởm
<hackvn9x> xoắn phết nhỉ
<nobawk> muốn tắt wifi trong linux chỉ cần
<hackvn9x> thế _Tux_ sài cái gì
<nobawk> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<hackvn9x> win hay U
<nobawk> chắc cũng đc
<hackvn9x> thế hả
<hackvn9x> oh
<nobawk> thằng _Tux_ phải động
<hackvn9x> try it
<nobawk> dùng mac osx
<_Tux_> nobawk: đâu
<hackvn9x> chỗ này là nơi thảo luận của U vs OSS
<_Tux_> Windows 3.1
<_Tux_> :))
<hackvn9x> xoắn vãi
 * nobawk dùng dos :3
<_Tux_> hackvn9x: xoắn vãi
<hackvn9x> k giúp thì để ng khác giúp mình cái
 * _Tux_ đi quét mấy cái bạn hackvn9x vãi ra
<hackvn9x> có nhất thiết phải chém k
<_Tux_> nobawk: thì đó
<_Tux_> nhầm hackvn9x
<_Tux_> đấy
<_Tux_> làm theo nobawk kìa
<_Tux_> nói chung là cũng hên xui lắm
<hackvn9x> hiaz
<_Tux_> :))
<hackvn9x> đau đầu nhỉ
<hackvn9x> k sài đc bawk ui
<_Tux_> hackvn9x: bảo rồi mừ
 * _Tux_ hên xui mà lại
<hackvn9x> xin hồn
<hackvn9x> xoắn toàn tập
 * _Tux_ chả hiểu bạn hackvn9x có chuyện gì mà thích xoắn thế nhở
<hackvn9x> sax
<hackvn9x> thế bác giups đc k
<hackvn9x> k thì nói k
<hackvn9x> có gì mà chém nhiệt vãi
 * Lokiheero đang dùng uyn đâu
<Lokiheero> xài uyn đâu cho khỏe hớ hớ
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: +1
<_Tux_> hackvn9x: cố xài làm giề
<_Tux_> ếu thành héc cờ được đâu
<hackvn9x> thì ai bảo làm càis hacker đâu
 * _Tux_ nhìn nick mà bắt hình rong thui
<hackvn9x> ukm
<hackvn9x> thế cần soi lại nhé
 * _Tux_ thôi núp, rút dây mạng không óe khói
<hackvn9x> ù té khuyển
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-11
<trinhkien> anh em cho hỏi
<trinhkien> mình tạo usb boot bằng ubootin
<trinhkien> lúc boot gặp lỗi bootmgr nhỉ
<trinhkien> khắc phục thế nào ??
<zj3t3mju> ai bít cái chương trình đo tốc độ khởi động ubuntu không?
<zj3t3mju> quên rùi :P
<zj3t3mju> _Tux_:
<_Tux_> zj3t3mju: cũng quên rồi
<zj3t3mju> !find bootchart
<ducgiang_8888> zj3t3mju: hí hí! nó đây nè
<ducgiang_8888> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2327
<bksupybot> Title: Ai đọ boot time ko ^^ - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CoconutCrab> ( : |
 * Lokiheero boot từ grub vào login có trong vòng 10s
<CoconutCrab> gió mùa đông bắc về
<CoconutCrab> yahu
<Lokiheero> xem báo NYT có bị thu xiền hok?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-12
<nobawk> !search kernel
<ubot2> None found
<nobawk> !search mode
<ubot2> Found: nomodeset, hda-intel-model
<nobawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-13
<GeekComp> hế lô các bác lượt nữa
<thong> Hế lo GeekComp lần đầu
<GeekComp> thong: ping
<thong> ?
<thong> GeekComp: pong
<GeekComp> ai dzậy ta
<thong> ?
<GeekComp> mờ hết Tết roài mà không thấy ma nào lên là seo
<thong> hỏi chi ta
<GeekComp> hỏi để khủng bố
<GeekComp> tới nhà cướp của, cướp luôn con lap giá trị cùng con xe SH
<thong> ?
<thong> tơi
<thong> tớ
<thong> đang ở SG nè
<GeekComp> sặc
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-06
<vubuntor566> cai ubutu la phai cho no load driver tu tren mang xuong a cac anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor566: không hẳn
<vubuntor566> em cai vao no load toi 200mb :((
<Stanley00> à, cái đó là do nó tự upgrade đấy
<vubuntor566> thask a nhiu
<vubuntor566> ma a oi
<Stanley00> không có chi ;)
<vubuntor566> luc trc  em dinh bat bai hat .mp3 sao k bat dc la sao zay
<Stanley00> chưa có codec đấy, cài thêm cái sau vào
<Stanley00> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor566> ok a
<vubuntor566> em vua moi dung nen chua bit zy ka co j mong cac anh chi gjao nhe
<Stanley00> OK, nhưng trước khi hỏi hãy dạo web một vòng đã nhé :D
<vubuntor566> ok a
<mrtyoffline> terminal con` goi la shell dung ko vay ah
<Stanley00> mrtyoffline: phân biệt để làm gì?
<mrtyoffline> doc may tai lieu co noi go~ lenh tren sell
<mrtyoffline> putting /usr/local/bin in your Unix shell’s search path makes it possible to start it by typing the  command to the shell
<Stanley00> chuyện này thì mình không dám nói
<Stanley00> nhưng mà gõ ở đâu cũng thế, còn giống nhau hay không thì /me không biết :D
<_Tux_> terminal hình như không phải là shell
<mrtyoffline> o` o`
<mrtyoffline> Argument Passing hieu~ la` gi` vay
<mrtyoffline> minh` dich ko ra ^^
<Stanley00> mrtyoffline: có nguyên câu không?
<mrtyoffline> c? nguy?n c?u kh?ng? @@
<Stanley00> kỳ thế nhỉ???
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<Stanley00> mrtyoffline: đang định học shell script à? đọc cuốn nào thế?
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: đổi cái chat client đi
<mrtyoffline> http://docs.python.org/tutorial/interpreter.html
<_Tux_> Stanley00: Bash beginnger guide, ABS
<mrtyoffline> hoc python ban oi
<_Tux_> cứ nhai hết đi đã
<_Tux_> python thì byte of python hoặc Think Python, dive into python
<_Tux_> rồi chắc chỉ cần python docs là đủ
<Stanley00> _Tux_: có cuốn đó rồi, nhưng mà để bookmark thôi, có gì thì search, chứ /me ít khi dùng lắm :(
<_Tux_> Stanley00: học thì nên đọc một cuốn rồi khi nào làm cần gì thì Google
<mrtyoffline> cuon nao` cung~ tieng anh, doc ca~ ngay` duoc may to`
<Stanley00> mrtyoffline: python nghe nói có trang vithon đó
<Stanley00> nhưng /me vẫn thích đọc tiếng anh hơn...
<Stanley00> chậm một chút nhưng nhanh hơn chờ ra bản tiếng việt :))
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: thế thì còn mướt bạn đã đi được
<_Tux_> chứ đừng nói đi xa
<_Tux_> :)
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> cuung~ dang tap doc tieng anh
<mrtyoffline> chu~ dc chu~ mat
<_Tux_> chắc lại ngồi copy/paste -> cái translator nào đó chớ gì
<_Tux_> =)
 * Stanley00 cũng chữ được chữ mất :))
<mrtyoffline> @Tux: ^^ cai nao` doc ko hieu thi` nho` google
<Stanley00> mrtyoffline: thế có khi nào nhờ google mà vẫn như chưa nhờ không? ;00
<mrtyoffline> Argument Passing google bo tay
<mrtyoffline> "Argument Passing¶"
<Stanley00> truyền tham số???
<mrtyoffline> ua` thank ne`
<mrtyoffline> ^^
 * Stanley00 thì thích một cái eng-eng dict hơn :))
<mrtyoffline> eng eng co nhiu nghia~ qua
<mrtyoffline> ko bit chon nghia~ nao`
<Stanley00> vậy mới sát ý, chứ google chỉ dịc word-word :-s
<mrtyoffline> can` dich 1 tu`, ma` phai~ dich tiep 3 4 cau tien anh, roi lai chon 1 trong so do
<_Tux_> parsing hay passing ?
<mrtyoffline> passing
<_Tux_> chưa nhìn thấy cụm từ đấy =)
<mrtyoffline> trong tutotial cua python co dung` ne`
<_Tux_> nhìn vào văn cảnh mà dịch
<vubuntor213> phan mem nao thay doi hinh nen grub vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor213: copy cái file hình vô /etc/grub.d hay gì gì đó rồi chạy update-grub là có à
<vubuntor213> thanks :D
<vubuntor213> co phan mem nao cai themes cho grub ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor213: có
<vubuntor213> phan mem nao vay
<Stanley00> quên tên rồi, bạn search thử đi
<vubuntor213> ok
<vubuntor213> thanks ban
<vubuntor794> các bạn cho hỏi
<vubuntor794> lúc dùng lap bằng pin
<vubuntor794> nó tự điều chỉnh độ sáng màn hình tối đi khi k dùng
<vubuntor794> nhưng khoảng thời gian ngắn quá
<vubuntor794> muốn hỏi điều chỉnh thơi gian đấy như thế nào
<Stanley00> bạn thử tìm trong system settings / screen hoặc power hoặc display xem
<vubuntor794> hình như được rồi
<vubuntor794> cảm ơn bạn
<Stanley00> :)
<mrtyoffline> "Trên Unix, bất cứ ai đã cài đặt bộ thông dịch  đều có thể bật chế độ hỗ trợ cho thư viện GNU readline, điều này sẽ bổ  sung tính năng soạn thảo tương tác tốt hơn cũng như các tính năng lịch  sử lệnh"
<mrtyoffline> bat che do ho tro nhu the nao` nhi~
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: đó là kết quả của việc
<_Tux_> đọc và dịch ra Tiếng Việt
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> cho xin câu nguyên bản Tiếng Anh
<mrtyoffline>  On Unix, whoever installed the interpreter may have enabled support for the GNU readline library, which adds more elaborate interactive editing and history features.
<CoconutCrab> interpreter của cái gì thì man cái đó
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: python
<mrtyoffline> trong python hai mui~ ten len va` xuong co sai dc ko nhi`
<_Tux_> ...
<mrtyoffline> hix kho' qua' di thui
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: đang học trường nào ?
<mrtyoffline> @tux: truong` cui` bap nhat viet nam
<mrtyoffline> Lac hong
 * _Tux_ chui vào xó
<_Tux_> ĐH Lạc Hồng nhiều sn lắm
 * _Tux_ vươn ra cả tầm Châu Á cơ mà
<mrtyoffline> robocon thoi
<CoconutCrab> chẳng phải python mặc định enable sẵn readline rồi sao?
<CoconutCrab> python interpreter
<mrtyoffline> hinh` nhu chua, vi` Ctril -P ko nghe tieng beep
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: đọc tiếng anh như bạn thì ...
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: bạn học C/C++ tốt không ?
<mrtyoffline> cung~ ngon ngon
<mrtyoffline> truong` day toan` cai tao` lao thoi, nen hieu het
<mrtyoffline> ko co gi nang cao ca~
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: bỏ qua đoạn trường dạy đi
<_Tux_> do SV hết nên đừng có trách nhà trường :D
<mrtyoffline> dai. khai' trong cai C cua thay` pham van at
<mrtyoffline> minh` hieu het
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: ngon ngon cơ à :(
<_Tux_> thế sao đọc python không mà vất thế :(
<mrtyoffline> thi` tieng anh ma`
<CoconutCrab> :3
<mrtyoffline> truoc h toan` doc tai lieu tieng viet
<_Tux_> .g vithon python 2.5 document
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: lol
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: SV năm mấy ?
<mrtyoffline> trong cai "become ....hacker" quen ten rui`, noi' la` phai~ hoc python,java,c,pier...
<mrtyoffline> nam 3 rui`
<_Tux_> mọa
<mrtyoffline> phai~ sai` linux
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: muốn làm hacker thì hãy làm user đã =)
<mrtyoffline> sau do hoc html
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: thôi dùng Windows đi =)
<mrtyoffline> ho~
<mrtyoffline> @@
<_Tux_> Hacker Việt không học được Tiếng Anh
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> s/học/đọc/
<mrtyoffline> tux con` hoc ko thwe
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: hình như có :))
<mrtyoffline> @@
<mrtyoffline> vi du nhu hoc C/c++
<mrtyoffline> den doan nao` moi goi. la` ngon ngon nhi`
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> thay hoc xong viet may cai chuong trinh` tao` lao
<mrtyoffline> quan ly diem sinhvien, quan ly phong ks, ui zoi`, chang~ lam` dc gi`
<CoconutCrab> giở code kernel ra đọc
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: =)
<_Tux_> thế định một phát ngồi viết kernel luôn sao ?
<mrtyoffline> ^^ tren truong` day. nhiu do', nen bit' co nhiu do
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> kìa
<C4NoC> muốn học C
<C4NoC> mở code kernel ra
<C4NoC> :3
<mrtyoffline> @@
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: hiểu được thì là ngon
<_Tux_> còn không
<_Tux_> thì về quét lá đa đê
<_Tux_> =)
 * _Tux_ chạy ra bơm xe cùng CoconutCrab 
<mrtyoffline> mo~ kernel ntn zi?
<mrtyoffline> nam` o dau i
<_Tux_> .g kernel git web
<CoconutCrab> http://www.kernel.org
<C4NoC> chết rồi
<_Tux_> mọa con bot :(
<CoconutCrab> toàn cách sn máy chủ to vật mà không tạo cái máy ảo nhét con bot vào
<CoconutCrab> :'(
<_Tux_> mrtyoffline: no pm pls !
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> chiu. toan` may cai chi chi
<vubuntor906> cac bac oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor906> e lai hoi ve cai loi wireless
<vubuntor906> hom qua e dung wifi roi
<vubuntor906> xong dem tat di sang bat len
<vubuntor906> thi wifi tit han
<vubuntor906> khong thay cai nut enable wireless
<vubuntor906> dau nua
<vubuntor906> e nhan chuot phai vao bieu tuog cot mang
<vubuntor906> khong thay
<vubuntor906> roi e vao system cung khong thay dau nua
<vubuntor906> cac bac giup e voi
<Stanley00> bạn thử tắt wifi bằng cái nút gạt, khởi động lại, login rồi bật cái gạt wifi xem
<n2i> !ibus  | vubuntor906
<ubot2`> vubuntor906: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<n2i> ko dấu nhìn khó đọc quá :|
<vubuntor906> e co kiem tra cai driver thi no bao da kich hoat nhung khong dung hien tai
<vubuntor906> this driver is active but not currently in use
<vubuntor906> no bao loi nay cac bacoi
<vubuntor906> e khong thay nut gat dau nua
<vubuntor906> va khong tat bat dc wifi nua
<vubuntor906> tat ca lien quan den wifi deu bien mat
<vubuntor906> dau roi cac bac oi giup e voi
<Stanley00> haiz con vợ bác mà bác không biết nút bấm ở đâu thì ai mà giúp được chứ
<n2i> vubuntor906: lôi thằng em ra, biểu nó dấu cái nút ở đâu thì nhả ra :D
<vubuntor906> khong lan nay khong phai cai nut
<vubuntor906> hom qua no van hien dong chu en wireless nhung khong tich dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor906: đọc cái phần mình nói ở trên chưa?
<vubuntor906> hom nay thi dong chu bien mat luon
<n0bawk> hmmm
<vubuntor906> phan nao ha bac
<Stanley00> "bạn thử tắt wifi bằng cái nút gạt, khởi động lại, login rồi bật cái gạt wifi xem " :-ss
<vubuntor906> co nut tat nua dau ma tat ha bac
<vubuntor906> moi khi no con hien len dis.. wireless
<vubuntor906> de minh tat
<vubuntor906> hoac vao cho system gat sang on hoac off
<vubuntor906> de tat bat
<vubuntor906> nhung hom nay no bien mat het
<Stanley00> nút gạt cứng ấy...
<vubuntor906> nut gat cung la nut nao ha bac
<vubuntor906> bac noi chi tiet giup e dc ko ah
<vubuntor906> cam on bac nhieu
<vubuntor906> sao the cac bac giup e voi
<vubuntor906> e da tim cai nut gat trong sys tem roi
<vubuntor906> no khong con nua
<vubuntor906> hom qua con gat dc on hoac off
<vubuntor906> nhung gio cai muc wireless
<vubuntor906> khong con nu
<vubuntor827> cac bac giup e voi
<vubuntor827> e search cac kieu tren mang
<vubuntor827> ma van khong duoc
<n2i> vubuntor906: cái nút gạt trên thân máy ấy :| bạn kiểm tra lại xem.
<n2i> ý bạn là cái nút trong system setting? Gnome3 hở?
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> vẫn bạn hôm qua à
<vubuntor827> vang van e day
<vubuntor827> cai nut tren than may e kich roi khoi dong may
<n0bawk> chờ thằng em về
<vubuntor827> den may chuc lan
<n0bawk> là xong thôi :D
<vubuntor827> roi ma no van tro tro ra
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor827> ko fai nhu hom qua
<vubuntor827> e noi roi ma
<n0bawk> vào windows bỏ cái power management như hôm qua đi chưa?
<n0bawk> lspci -v
<vubuntor827> hom qua cai nut on off tren sys tem van co
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor827
<ubot2`> vubuntor827: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor827> nhung hom nay no bien mat roi
<n0bawk> on off nào
<n0bawk> thôi thứ 7 vác máy đến AUF
<n0bawk> cho nhanh :))
<n0bawk> hỏi luôn cách sử dụng
<vubuntor827> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831382/
<vubuntor827> day bac giup e voi
<n0bawk> đầu tiên
<n0bawk> bạn nên disable rồi gỡ cái driver nguồn đóng ra
<vubuntor827>  driver activated but currently not in use
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> gỡ
<vubuntor827> driver no bao nhu nay
<n0bawk> có driver nguồn mở
<vubuntor827> la dirver nao ah
<n0bawk> gỡ cái broadcom-sta ra
<vubuntor827> cai broadcom ha bac
<vubuntor827> ?
<vubuntor827> e go ra roi
<vubuntor827> cai lai
<vubuntor827> no van the
<n0bawk> ko cài lại
<vubuntor827> go ra xong co cai lai ko bac
<n0bawk> đầu tiên vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> uname -a
<vubuntor827> e go ra roi khoi dong lai may
<n0bawk> nó ra cái gì?
<n0bawk> từ từ
<n0bawk> chưa nói hết
<n0bawk> vubuntor827: uname -a
<n0bawk> gõ đi
<vubuntor827> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ uname -a Linux pham-Inspiron-1545 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<vubuntor827> day bac oi
<n0bawk> rồi ngon
<n0bawk> vubuntor827: h gỡ cái broadcom-sta ra
<n0bawk> rồi chạy tiếp
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<n0bawk> vubuntor827: xong chÆ°a
<vubuntor827> chay sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<vubuntor827> no bat nhap pass
<vubuntor827> bac oi
<n0bawk> vubuntor827: nhập pass vào
<n0bawk> hôm trước làm rồi mà?
<vubuntor827> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer [sudo] password for pham:  1 Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version. The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   dkms Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgrad
<vubuntor827> day bac oi
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<n0bawk> vubuntor827: chạy lệnh đó để remove những gói ko cần thiết
<vubuntor827> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge [sudo] password for pham:  1Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages will be REMOVED:   dkms* 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded. After this operation, 467 kB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<n0bawk> ờ thế xong rồi
<n0bawk> h chạy lệnh
<vubuntor827> an y hay no bac
<n0bawk> sudo rmmod wl
<n0bawk> y
<vubuntor827> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo rmmod wl ERROR: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules
<vubuntor827> loi bac oi
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> ngon
<vubuntor827> gio sao bac
<n0bawk> sudo modprobe b43
<vubuntor202> khong dc bac oi e thu may lan
<vubuntor202> no cu bat nhap lai pass
<vubuntor202> e thu tat roi go lai
<vubuntor202> van khong dc
<vubuntor202> sao the bac
<n0bawk> gõ đúng pass thì đc
<n0bawk> chứ có gì đâu
<n0bawk> gõ sai thì nó báo nhập lại
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor202> e go pass may lan luc nay deu dc
<vubuntor202> co sai dau bac
<vubuntor202> pass e la 1 ma
<vubuntor202> may lan truoc e go 1 deu dc
<vubuntor202> con gi
<vubuntor202> chi co lenh vua roi
<vubuntor202> no bat go llai'
<vubuntor202> NO KHONG CHO GO LENH NAY NUA BAC OI
<n0bawk> chạy xong chưa?
<n0bawk> sudo modprobe b43
<vubuntor202> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo modprobe b43 [sudo] password for pham:  1Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  1Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> ko gõ đúng passwd đc à
<n0bawk> lspci -v
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor202
<ubot2`> vubuntor202: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor202> PASS E LA 1
<vubuntor202> CHUAN 100%
<vubuntor202> MA BAC
<n0bawk> ko biết
<n0bawk> có thể do bạn bật tiếng việt
<n0bawk> hay gì đó
<n0bawk> nhưng chương trình nó ngu lắm
<n0bawk> nó ko có thông minh như bạn đâu
<vubuntor202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831411/
<vubuntor202> BAC LAI DA E THE
<n0bawk> hình như chưa đc rồi :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor202: ifconfig -a
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor202
<ubot2`> vubuntor202: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831416/
<vubuntor202> DAY BAC OI
<n0bawk> vubuntor202: h vào cái network manager xem có vào đc net ko :3
<vubuntor810> bo tay van khong dc bac oi
<vubuntor810> van the bac oi
<codai2810> lafm gì mà ko đc thế
<vubuntor810> cai system vua xong hien len cai wireless
<vubuntor810> roi e khoi dong lai
<vubuntor810> lai ko thay nua
<n0bawk> reboot chÆ°a?
<n0bawk> vào terminal gõ
<vubuntor810> reeboot lai thi bien maT
<n0bawk> lspci -v
<vubuntor810> co phai paste vao ubuntu paste ko bac
<vubuntor810> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ lspci -v 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 02aa 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 	Subsystem
<n0bawk> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> paste vào đây sao thấy :-s
<vubuntor810> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831441/
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: sudo modprobe b43
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: rồi xem lại xem có cái wlan0 ko
<vubuntor810> cai lenh sudo modprobe b43
<vubuntor810> ko go dc bac oi
<vubuntor810> lan nay no ko cho go lenh nay nua
<n0bawk> ko cho gõ là sao
<n0bawk> nó báo cái gì?
 * n0bawk chán support rồi
<n0bawk> có mỗi cái wifi mà bạn này cứ chạy đi chạy lại
<vubuntor810> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo modprobe b43 [sudo] password for pham:  pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ 1 11: command not found pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ 1
<vubuntor810> day bac
<vubuntor810> no ko cho go lenh
<n0bawk> hò hò
<n0bawk> xong
<vubuntor810> la sao ah
<n0bawk> cáikia nó báo cái gì ấy chứ
<n0bawk> có phải báo modprobe đâu?
<n0bawk> sudo mobprobe b43
<n0bawk> có thế thôi mà?
<n0bawk> cái gì mà 1 11: thế kia?
<vubuntor810> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo modprobe b43 pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$: command not found pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ [sudo] password for pham:  [sudo]: command not found pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ 1 pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$: command not found pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ 11: command not found 11:: command not found pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ 1 
<n0bawk> moá
<vubuntor810> day bac
<n0bawk> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> paste thế kia đọc làm sao đc
<vubuntor810> e go lenh roi enter
<n0bawk> ờ hờ
<n0bawk> thế thì máy bạn bị điên rồi
<n0bawk> trông cái kia giống ipv6 quá
<n0bawk> thôic ài lại đi
<n0bawk> cài xong thì cài firmware-b43-installer
<n0bawk> đừng cài driver đónglàm gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: chắc lại nghịch dại gì rồi :))
 * n0bawk đi làm việc
<vubuntor810> e co nghich gi dau
<n0bawk> ai biết :))
<n0bawk> ko nghịch sao nó hỏng
<vubuntor810> cai lenh nay ko dc
<vubuntor810> gio no lai bao pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo modprobe b43 [sudo] password for pham:  1Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  1Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ 1
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> thế là có vấn đề rồi
<n0bawk> vấn đề gì ko muốn tìm hiểu tiếp haha
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: thôi cài lại cho nhanh
<n0bawk> khỏi mất công chỉ
<codai2810> vubuntor810: vấn đề gì thế, để bạn giúp :">
 * n0bawk cả tối hôm qua chỉ công cốc
<n0bawk> tối nay chắc cũng thế :))
<vubuntor810> bac oi gio no hien len cai en wireless roi
<vubuntor810> nhung khoi dong lai co so lai tit khong bac
<n0bawk> ai biết
<n0bawk> khởi động thử thì biết
<vubuntor810> luc nay khoi dong lai thi nien mat
<vubuntor810> gio ko biet the nao de e thu xem sao
<vubuntor810> gio e reeboot lai nhe
<n0bawk> ko đc thì lại modprobe b43
<n0bawk> vậy thoi :))
<codai2810> vubuntor810: để mềnh giúp
<codai2810> vubuntor810: nêu lại vấn đề đê
 * codai2810 ko biết gì cơ mà quen anh google :">
<vubuntor348> bo tay e khoi dong lai
<vubuntor348> thi tat ca lai bien mat
<vubuntor348> cu nhu boc hoi ay
<vubuntor348> luc nay e thay cai en wireless
<vubuntor348> gio khoi dong lai
<vubuntor348> ko thay nua
<vubuntor348> the la sao cac bac nhi
<vubuntor348> cac bac oi
<n0bawk> sudô modprobe b43
<vubuntor348> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudô modprobe b43 sudô: command not found pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$
<n0bawk> moá
<n0bawk> gõ tiếng việt à?
<CoconutCrab> lolzo
<n0bawk> tắt tiếng việt đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor348: ko có vì thằng broadcom-sta nó blacklist cái b43 rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor348: chạy lệnh
<n0bawk> vubuntor348: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep -n 'b43'
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor348
<ubot2`> vubuntor348: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor348> co 3 dong thoi bac
<vubuntor348> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$  cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep -n 'b43' 85:# replaced by b43 and ssb. 288:blacklist b43legacy 289:blacklist b43
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> đã nói paste
<n0bawk> 3 dòng nhưng mà paste thành 1 dòng thì nhìn thấy sao :3
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor348
<ubot2`> vubuntor348: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor348> no bao li tren pate.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor348> hinh nhu vi noi dung qua ngan
<vubuntor348> erro
<n0bawk> thôi
<n0bawk> chạy lệnh này
<n0bawk> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/*
<n0bawk> tìm dòng nào có blacklist b43
<n0bawk> thì xoá đi
<vubuntor348> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831446/
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<n0bawk> xoá đi save lại rồi reboot
<vubuntor348> xoa gi ha bac
<vubuntor348> ?
<n0bawk> xoá dòng nào có chữ blacklist b43
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> thôi ko chat chit nữa
<n0bawk> g9 luck
<vubuntor348> o
<n0bawk> good luck**
<vubuntor348> chua xong ma bac
<vubuntor348> giuo e not di
<vubuntor348> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831448/
<n0bawk> xong rồi
<n0bawk> chỉ hết rồi
<n0bawk> chả còn gì để nói nữa
<vubuntor348> bac giup e cho trot di
<CoconutCrab> sed đi? :3
<vubuntor348> ah bac cho e xin yahoo
<vubuntor348> cu bac
<vubuntor348> e hoi cho de
<CoconutCrab> anh Hùng vô
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<n0bawk> sed xịn quá
<n0bawk> ko biết xài :))
 * n0bawk nhìn 1 thằng vista đang chỉ 1 thằng dùng ubuntu sửa file blacklist = sed thật là bịnh
<vubuntor348> thoi e phai uot
<vubuntor348> mai e vao vay
<CoconutCrab> okay
<n0bawk> sed thì đc, mà chỉ sợ ông kia gõ sai
<CoconutCrab> bai bai
<vubuntor348> e chiu thua roi
<CoconutCrab> ngủ sớm cho khỏe
<n0bawk> lợn lành lại thành lợn què
<n0bawk> vubuntor348: ko thấy cái cửa sổ nó mở ra
<n0bawk> vubuntor348: hả?
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor348> ko ah
<n0bawk> chỉ đến mồm rồi mà ko nuốt vào trong bụng thì ... :3
<n0bawk> ok vậy ếu biéet ubuntu thế nào
<n0bawk> dùng vista cho lành :P
<n0bawk> mà sao sudo mà nó lại ra /root/... ta :3
<n0bawk> cái file blacklist của ubuntu tên là gì nhể :))
<n0bawk> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<vubuntor898> bac oi giai quyet dut diem giup e vu wireless voi
<vubuntor898> hom qua bac nobank chua cho e dc roi reboot lai no lai mat
<vubuntor898> gio phai lam sao ha cac bac
<kid___> nhớ lại cách nobawk đã làm:)
<kid___> rồi reboot lại xem có bị vậy nữa không:D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-07
<n0bawk> b43 bị blacklist
<n0bawk> vào file /etc/modproble.d/blacklist
<n0bawk> xoá dòng nào có chữ 'blacklist b43' đi là xong
<vubuntor898>  cannot open `/etc/modproble.d/blacklist' (No such file or directory)
<vubuntor898> khong mo dc file nay
<vubuntor898> bac oi
<vubuntor898> hom qua bac cho e dong lenh fix...
<vubuntor898> gi nhi
<vubuntor898> ba ccho e xin lai lenh do dc ko
<vubuntor898> luc ay bac bao cai
<vubuntor898> cai lenh do
<n0bawk> vubuntor898: modprobe ko phải modprble
<vubuntor898> mo terminal len roi go lanh nay vao ha bac : /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor898> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: No such file or directory pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$
<vubuntor701> co ai ko?
<vubuntor701> ?????????????
<Stanley00> ???
<favadi> !!!
<vubuntor490> cho hoi co ai ko?
<vubuntor490> hi there
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor490> minh co xem may cai clip test hieu ung compiz tren utube, minh thay trong may cai clip do co system monitor
<vubuntor490> do la gi vay?
<vubuntor490> kieu giong nhu may cai gadget cua window 7 do'
<Stanley00> vubuntor490: conky à?
<vubuntor490> de xem cpu speed, ram used, chay ngay tren nen desktop
<vubuntor490> mih k biet nhung muon cai vao de xem thu hieu suat cua ubuntu su dung cpu, ram nhu the nao
<vubuntor490> minh moi dung ubuntu nen chua biet nhieu
<Stanley00> vubuntor490: muốn xem hiệu suất thì cứ mở system monitor lên mà xem đi bạn, còn conky thì có trên diễn đàn cũng nhiều rồi
<vubuntor490> co ai biet install cai gi ko?
<vubuntor490> may cai do kieu gi dock no chay tren nen desktop luon
<vubuntor490> phai conky ko de mih tim hieu xem thu
<Stanley00> vubuntor490: vậy thì nó là conky á, chi tiết phiền bạn search nha
<vubuntor490> system monitor thi mih biet roi
<vubuntor490> roi, thanks
<vubuntor205> chào !
<Stanley00> ciao!
<vubuntor680> sao mình enable cube desktop ubuntu 11.10 nó bi lỗi
<vubuntor205> mấy anh ơi !
<vubuntor680> khi enable cái nó chỉ hiện hình nền deskop
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: dĩ nhiên
<vubuntor680> rồi ko vào đc nữa
<vubuntor680> restart lại máy thì đc 1 lúc nó lại lỗi nữa
<vubuntor680> làm sao khắc phục vậy :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: search "reset unity" á
<vubuntor680> mình gõ lệnh unity --reset thì nó mất cái cube desktop
<vubuntor680> cái ccsm nó trở lại mặc định
 * n2i đã gọi là reset rồi mà :|
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: thích cái cube đến thế cơ à? :-(
<vubuntor680> umh
<Stanley00> tội lỗi! tội lỗi!
<vubuntor680> Stanley00: có cách nào enable nó đc ko bạn :D
<Stanley00> thôi gợi ý cho nè, bật cube, dis unity => dí desktop wall, bật lại compiz
<Stanley00> chi tiết bạn search thêm nha
<vubuntor680> mình search google sáng giờ hoài mà ko đc :-<
<vubuntor680> toàn phải unity --reset lại
<Stanley00> vubuntor680: như mình nói đấy, trong diễn đàn cũng nhiều người hỏi lắm rồi, và có vài người trả lời cách giải quyết rồi
<vubuntor680> thanks bạn
<vubuntor680> để mình search trong diễn đàn
<vubuntor726> minh` cai` lai grub thi` dinh' loi sau:
<vubuntor726> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda Installation finished. No error reported. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Stanley00> !paste | vubuntor726: bạn làm theo cái này dùm
<ubot2> vubuntor726: bạn làm theo cái này dùm: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<_Tux_> vubuntor726: làm theo như hướng dẫn trên
<_Tux_> vubuntor726: bạn không mount /dev /sys và /proc
<vubuntor726> trong co may ngay ma day la lan thu 2 phai cai lai grub, cho minh hoi cac nguyen nhan khien grub bi loi duoc ko?
<vubuntor050> sao cai mini laptop samsung cua minh cai ubuntu vo thi khong bat duoc wifi (nhin` thay nhung khong bat duoc) co the do wifi ben nay bi yeu, vi` ben window bat van duoc,
<vubuntor050> rồi màn hình thì liên tục bị điều tiết sáng rồi tối (fn+)trong khi mình không đụng ji` đến bàn phím hết
<vubuntor057> may minh khoi dong chi vao duoc man hinh boot ma ko vao duoc he dieu hanh, du chon dong nao roi an enter thi may cung lai khoi dong lai va lai vao man hinh boot. May hom truoc bi the roi, da sua lai grub2 thanh cong, nhung hom nay lai bi the, ko the vao duoc he dieu hanh du da cai lai grub2; co cach nao nua ko? Chang le cai lai may?
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> cài lại cho lẹ
<C4NoC> làm gì nó mới thế
<C4NoC> chứ tự dưng có bao giờ hư
<vubuntor057> ec, chang biet nua
<vubuntor057> hay dinh ma doc :))
<vubuntor057> moi cai may, con chua tai nhieu chuong trinh ve
<C4NoC> ò, thế cài lại cho lẹ
<vubuntor057> co khi nao do o cung ko nhi :-?
<C4NoC> done
<vubuntor057> cai lai kieu gi thi ko mat du lieu? Delete & reinstall, hay la upgrade? O du lieu cua minh rieng biet va dinh dang NTFS; hay la chon cai tuy chon so 4 (..something else)?
<vubuntor057> tuy cho so 4 la cai vao nhung o ma minh da phan vung va dinh dang tu truoc ay
<C4NoC> nhét đĩa cài vào, chạy live, copy data qua ntfs
<C4NoC> cài
<vubuntor057> du lieu thi o tren o Ntfs rieng biet roi, vay minh chon cai tuy chon so 4 (live cd 11.10) ay roi chon cai U vao nhung phan vung danh rieng; ko mat du lieu trong o Ntfs kia dau dung ko? Moi tap toe cai nen hoi ban khoan xiu'
<n0bawk> :3
<C4NoC> siêu nhân n0bawk cười đểu mềnh
<C4NoC> :(
 * C4NoC vào xó
<n0bawk> hôm nay cài rh ếu dùng đc ntfs :))
<vubuntor678> tại sao mình cắm headphone nhưng nhạc vẫn phát qua loa của laptop
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> google xem
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-08
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor881> chào các bạn cho mình hỏi viết phần mềm cho ubuntu thì cần biết những gì
<C4NoC> gì cũng viết dc
<vubuntor881> viết bằng ngôn ngữ gì hả bạn
<C4NoC> thích viết gì  thì viết
<vubuntor881> bạn có thể cho mình biết các tool hỗ trợ để viết được ko
<vubuntor881> mình mới tìm hiểu nên hỏi hơi gà hiii
<C4NoC> vubuntor881, hỏi n0bawk
<C4NoC> vubuntor881, eclipse
<C4NoC> vubuntor881, gedit
<C4NoC> vim, emacs
<C4NoC> cái gì cũng viết dc
<vubuntor881> uk mình biết rùi cám ơn bạn nhiều
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<n0bawk> những công cụ cần thiết cho biên dịch phần mềm, và trình biên dịch c/c++
<vubuntor484> login vào ubuntu không được, cứ bị logout ở tất cả các user
<vubuntor484> ai biết xin chỉ giúp
<n0bawk> bị như lào?
<n0bawk> ctrl + alt + f1
<n0bawk> login vào thử xem có đc ko
<n0bawk> để quay lại giao diện đồ hoạ
<n0bawk> thì ctrl + alt + f7
<n0bawk> vubuntor484: chắc gui có vấn đề :D
<n0bawk> thá»­ reset gnome
<n0bawk> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor484> reset gnome bang cach nao vay ban?
<n0bawk> vubuntor484: vào ubuntu ctrl + alt + f1
<n0bawk> rồi chạy lệnh kia
<n0bawk> đăng nhập rồi chạy lệnh ở trên
<vubuntor484> mình đã chạy nhưng máy báo là câu lệnh rm không thểxác định vì /bin không được liệt kê vào biến môi trường PATH
<vubuntor484> hcó liên quan gì đến các gói apache hay tomcat gì không ban
<n0bawk> chác bạn cấu hình sai cái gì đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor484: echo $PATH
<n0bawk> nó ra cái gì ko
<vubuntor484> chỉ ra có chữ PATH thôi bạn ơi
<chinsu> vubuntor484, thử  gõ lệnh này coi : /bin/rm -rf ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.config
<favadi> ra mỗi chữ PATH thì khả năng có đoạn nào định nghĩa lại PATH=PATH (thiếu `$`) mất rồi
<favadi> vubuntor484, post .bashrc lên đây xem
<vubuntor484> hình như mình có đn nhầm
<vubuntor484> bạn chỉ giúp mình cách đn lại
<vubuntor484> gõ gedit etc/environment cũng k được
<favadi> vubuntor484, thì bảo phi cái .bashrc lên mình xem mà
<vubuntor484> nhưng àm sao lấy .bashrc được
<chinsu> vubuntor484, go~ lenh:  cat ~/.bashrc
<chinsu> vubuntor484, gedit /etc/environment  moi dung (thieu dau / trc cai etc)
<vubuntor484> nó báo lỗi lệnh 'cat'
<chinsu> vubuntor484, neu k dc thi thu cai nay: sudo nano /etc/environment
<chinsu> k co path thi fai go full path
<favadi> vubuntor484, /bin/cat ~/.bashrc
<vubuntor484> mình chạy được lệnh /bin/cat ~/bashrc, nó hiện ra một loạt các dòng
<vubuntor484> jơ làm  tiếp vậy bạn
<n0bawk> export PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<chinsu> ubot2, !paste | vubuntor484
<ubot2> vubuntor484: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<n0bawk> pastebinit ~/.bashrc
<vubuntor484> cài pastebinit bị lỗi
<n0bawk> lỗi sao
<n0bawk> chắc bị lỗi cái path nên đi hết cả rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor484: mv ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.bak
<n0bawk> vubuntor484: thử cái đó rồi logout login lại xem có phải do bashrc ko
<vubuntor874> cac bac giup e loi : Broadcom STA the wireless is active but not in currently use ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor874> help
<vubuntor874> help me
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor874> khong ai giup minh ah
<vubuntor874> ?
<C4NoC> kìa
<C4NoC> hỏi CoconutCrab
<C4NoC> chuyên gia broadcom
<C4NoC> vubuntor874, đó
<vubuntor874> um minh cam on
<vubuntor874> minh hoi nhung coconutcrab khong tra loi
<vubuntor874> ai giup minh voi
<C4NoC> lspci -nn
<C4NoC> vubuntor874, xem nó ra model nào
<vubuntor874> ok
<vubuntor874> http://paste.ubuntu.com/833716/
<vubuntor874> do khong ket noi duoc wireless nen minh dung day cable
<vubuntor874> hey ban oi
<vubuntor874> sao vay
<C4NoC> 4312 à
<C4NoC> lsmod
<C4NoC> coi nó xài module nào
<vubuntor874> http://paste.ubuntu.com/833745/
<vubuntor874> ban oi
<todo1991> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-09
<vubuntor133> Trong OpenOffice 3.3 dùng Unikey gõ tiếng Việt bị lỗi như sau: gõ "hoa học trò" rồi Enter xuống dòng thì biến thành: "hoa học tròò". Ai biết cách khắc phục lỗi này làm ơn giúp tôi với. Xin cảm ơn !
<Stanley00> vubuntor133: bạn thử nhấn nút ctrl trước khi enter thử xem
<vubuntor133> Nếu nhấn phím Ctrl thì bị lỗi như vậy luôn, chưa kịp nhấn Enter
<Stanley00> thế bạn dùng unikey và ibus phiên bản mấy thế?
<vubuntor133> Mình dùng phiên bản này: IBus 1.2.0.20091215
<Stanley00> vubuntor133: thế còn unikey, và phiên bản ubuntu bạn đang dùng nữa
<vubuntor133> phiên bản ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor133> unikey không thấy thông tin phiên bản đâu cả. Xem thế nào nhỉ ?
<vubuntor133> Hình như là phiên bản 4.0
<Stanley00> chắc phải thử upgrade cho ibus và ibus unikey thôi, bạn xem trong kho có phiên bản mới hơn không? không thì có thể dùng kho của ubuntu-vn hoặc ppa
<vubuntor133> ok. cảm ơn bạn đã hướng dẫn.
<vubuntor133> Chúc vui vẻ.
<vubuntor328> xin chao
<n0bawk> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor328> cac ban cho toi hoi
<vubuntor328> toi muon share may in tren ubuntu cho 1 may ubuntu khac thi lam cach nao vay
<vubuntor328> may ubuntu kia khong tim thay may in da share
<vubuntor328> alo
<vubuntor328> toi muon share may in tren ubuntu cho 1 may ubuntu khac thi lam cach nao vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor328: không cần phải lặp lại nhiều lần đâu bạn à, chỉ cần kiên nhẫn chờ đợi thôi.
<vubuntor328> ok, thanks ban
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: bạn vào chỗ máy in có option share cho các máy khác đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: system >> preference >> printing
<n0bawk> gì đó
<n0bawk> :D
<vubuntor328> có share rồi nhưng máy bên kia không tìm thấy máy in đâu
<n0bawk> nếu ko tìm thấy thì bạn có thể điền đường dẫn trực tiếp vào luôn
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: bạn sang máy bên kia xem có ping đc máy bạn ko
<vubuntor328> có ping th
<vubuntor328> ấy
<vubuntor328> ipp://192.168.1.40/printers/Canon-MP270
<vubuntor328> mình nhập đường dẫn như v
<vubuntor328> ậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: đầu tiên bạn thử vào phần search
<n0bawk> để nó tự search xem có thấy ko
<n0bawk> nếu ko thấy thì tiến hành tiếp
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: ở máy bên kia bạn cũng phải cài driver cho máy in
<n0bawk> sau đó gõ đường dẫn vào
<n0bawk> ipp hoặc http gì đó
<n0bawk> rồi chọn thử rồi in thử xem sao :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: còn 1 cách khác là share printer qua samba
<vubuntor328> samba la cho windows m
<vubuntor328> à
<vubuntor328> nó search không thấy
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: cả win lẫn linux
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: uh, search ko thấy thì điền đường dẫn vào
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: thá»­ http xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: đã tích vào share this printer chưa
<Stanley00> ipp dùng port 631 mà, thử 192.168.1.40:631 xem
<vubuntor328> bên máy windows in được rồi
<vubuntor328> chỉ còn từ máy ubuntu chưa in được
<vubuntor328> để mình thử tiếp có gì thông báo sau
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> nếu bạn share samba rồi thì vào samba
<n0bawk> http://10.10.128.33:631/printers/HP_LJ_P2015_SISLAB
<n0bawk> đườgn dẫn printer của mình
<n0bawk> phần HP_LJ_P... là mình copy từ bên máy cắm printer vào sang
<n0bawk> bạn có thể truy cập phần quản trị qua giao diện web
<n0bawk> ví dụ xem printer start chưa, cancel job, restart printer, set options v.v...
<vubuntor328> bạn có thể truy cập phần quản trị qua giao diện web ??
<vubuntor328> là thế nào vậy
<vubuntor328> mình vừa add pr
<vubuntor328> inter
<vubuntor328> vào samba
<vubuntor328> smb//192.168.1.40 => Browse
<vubuntor328> tìm đường dẫn đến máy in đã shảre
<_Tux_> samba có web configuration mà
<vubuntor328> nhÆ°ng cung  khong in duoc
<Stanley00> vubuntor328: hỏi ngoài lề một tí, bạn là pc18tb?
<vubuntor328> uhm
<Stanley00> vubuntor328: trên diễn đàn có sẵn trình gõ tiếng việt rồi, bạn nên gõ tiếng việt khi hỏi trên diễn đàn nha, và nếu hỏi trên đó thì cũng không nên vào đây hỏi lại. thân
<Stanley00> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=18778 < thịt bài này đi :D
<vubuntor328> mình k hỏi tiếng việt
<vubuntor328> đang hỏi share máy in trên ubuntu cho ubuntu
<vubuntor328> từ windóws in qua ubuntu thi ok rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: bạn vào trình duyệt trên máy cài máy in gõ vào localhost:631
<vubuntor328> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.40:631
<vubuntor328> máy cài máy in là máy nào vậy ?
<vubuntor328> máy làm priner servẻr hay máy cài printer để in qua LAN
<vubuntor210> minh đang hỏi về máy in
<vubuntor210> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor425> xin chao
<vubuntor425> em co van de can hoi la "linux mint 12 moi cai rat hay treo, dac biet la khi dang su dung netbeans + nghe nhac hoac luot web" Moi nguoi ai co the giai quyet giup em van de nay ko
<vubuntor425> ban linux mint 12 gnome 32bit
<vubuntor279> khong bac nao giup em vu wireless ah
<vubuntor279> gio may e nhu 1 cai may ban khong co wifi
<vubuntor279> chan qua
<vubuntor279> e mua cuc ship wifi ve ma khong dung duoc
<vubuntor279> bac nao lam on giup e di
<vubuntor279> please
<vubuntor279> help me
<vubuntor279> help me
<vubuntor279> help me
<vubuntor279> help me
<n0bawk> sao?
<n0bawk> vẫn cái bạn ko biết nút bật wireless ở đâu à?
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: máy in sao?
<n0bawk> vẫn chưa đc hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: bạn phải vào cái máy kia
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: gõ localhost:631
<n0bawk> rồi bật cái remote administration lên
<n0bawk> thì nó mới cho remote vào từ máy khác
<n0bawk> hoặc vào printing bật cái remote administration lên
<vubuntor210> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:631.
<vubuntor210> no bao nhu vay do
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: bật cái cups lên chưa thế
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: vào phần printing, coi xem bật mấy cái administration lên chưa
<vubuntor210> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<vubuntor210> rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: phải bật lên á, có thể mặc định nó chưa đc bật đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: paste thử nội dung của file cupsd.conf trong /etc/cups lên xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: bật cái web interface lên
<vubuntor210> # # # Sample configuration file for the CUPS scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a # complete description of this file. #  # Log general information in error_log - change "warn" to "debug" # for troubleshooting... LogLevel warn  # Deactivate CUPS' internal logrotating, as we provide a better one, especially # LogLevel debug2 gets usable now MaxLogSize 0  # Administrator user group... SystemGroup lpadmin   # Only listen for c
<vubuntor210> # Only listen for connections from the local machine. Listen port:631 Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor210> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834915/
<vubuntor279> khong bac nao tra loi giup em ah
<vubuntor279> ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: đấy là ở máy server hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: vào máy đó gõ localhost:631 có đc ko?
<vubuntor210> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:631.
<vubuntor279> da hkong mphai may sever
<vubuntor279> cua e la laptop ma
<vubuntor279> lap dell
<vubuntor279> e go nhu baC noi tren termina
<vubuntor279> no bao
<vubuntor279> khong tim thay
<vubuntor210> localhost :631 ở máy priner servẻr k
<vubuntor210> đc
<n0bawk> thế check lại đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: vào cái máy cắm máy in
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: /etc/init.d/cupsd status
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: ko vào đc wifi?
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: lspci -v
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor279
<ubot2> vubuntor279: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor210> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834926/
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: chạy lại lệnh này,
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: service cups status
<vubuntor210> cups start/running, process 5000
<n0bawk> ờ thế chắc là cấu hình rồi :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: vô lại cái printing xem còn option nào chưa chỉnh ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: mà nhớ là vào cái máy cắm máy in nhá
<vubuntor279> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834933/
<vubuntor279> day bac nobank oi
<vubuntor279> ba co gang giup e giai quyet dut diem
<vubuntor279> voi
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> vào /etc/modprobe.d
<n0bawk> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<n0bawk> tìm dòng nào có chữ blacklist b43 thì xoá đi
<vubuntor279> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist [sudo] password for pham:  1Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  1 (gedit:7470): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.1NBP9V': No such file or directory  (gedit:7470): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.l
<n0bawk> oh shit
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: có biết dùng vim ko?
<vubuntor279> e khong bac ah
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: sudo su -
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<n0bawk> nó có ra cái gì ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: nó ra gì?
<vubuntor279> no hien len 1 file
<vubuntor279> blaclist nhuyng traNG XOA
<vubuntor279> ko cogi
<vubuntor279> ten file la blaclist
<vubuntor279> nhung ben trong trang xoa
<vubuntor279> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist cat: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: No such file or directory pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: ờ thế tắt đi
<n0bawk> ko phải :D
<vubuntor210> ô lại cái printing xem còn option nào chưa chỉnh ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<vubuntor210> là chỉnh cái nào v
<vubuntor210> ậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: nhanh chuẩn bị đi cà phê
<vubuntor210> mình chỉ share nó
<vubuntor210> k chỉnh cái gì khác
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: bật cái remote administration lên chưa
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: ko dùng gui nên ko biết
<vubuntor210> từ windows vẫn in bt
<n0bawk> thôi đi cà phê đã
<vubuntor279> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ ls /etc/modprobe.d/ acer_wmi.conf               blacklist-local.conf alsa-base.conf              blacklist-modem.conf blacklist-ath_pci.conf      blacklist-oss.conf blacklist.conf              blacklist-rare-network.conf blacklist-cups-usblp.conf   blacklist-watchdog.conf blacklist-firewire.conf     broadcom-sta-common.conf blacklist-framebuffer.conf pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$
<vubuntor210> ật cái remote administration
<vubuntor279> day bac oi
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: uh, thế bên linux thử add cái đường dẫn như trên xem
<vubuntor210> vào đâu để bật
<vubuntor210> remote administration
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: sudo su -
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: vào cái chỗ printing ấy
<n0bawk> thôi đi cà phê tí đã
<n0bawk> tẹo về
<vubuntor279> bac oi ko mo c
<vubuntor279> ko mo dc
<vubuntor279> sudo su -
<n0bawk> vubuntor279: thôi để tối
<n0bawk> tối về chỉ tiết haha
<n0bawk> tiéep :))
<n0bawk> bạn này dai ghê
<n0bawk> h đi cà phê
<vubuntor279> tai e ko the nao
<vubuntor279> lam dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: coi lại xem
<vubuntor279> e chan qua
<vubuntor210> không thấy cái remote administration trong printing đâu
<vubuntor210> tìm các kiểu k thấy
<vubuntor210> mở lệnh in trên máy clinet thấy: processing Notconected?
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: haha
<n0bawk> thế thì chơi sửa thẳng file cấu hình
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: đang dùng ubuntu version nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor210: vào sửa file cupsd.conf trong /etc/cups khỏi phải gui gì :D
<vubuntor871> alo
<vubuntor871> N0bawk co do k
<vubuntor871> cai may in qua LAN k co cach nao ha ban
<vubuntor826> ban cho hỏi tại sao mình dùng lệnh sudo và nhập pass của user mình đang dùng nhưng hệ thống cứ báo sai?
<Stanley00> vubuntor826: kiểm tra lại pass cẩn thận, xem lại keyboard layiut và bộ gõ
<vubuntor826> mình đã chỉnh key layout thành tiêngs anh và ghõ pass đi ghõ lại nhiều lần nhưng vẫn báo ko đúng
<favadi> gõ thử ra ngoài xem có đúng ko là biết
<vubuntor826> vấn đề là mình đảm bảo mình ghõ chính xác pass rồi
<n0bawk> hmm
<vubuntor826> bạn có thể cho biết còn có thể nguyên do khác không ah
 * Stanley00 chỉ biết  3 nguyên do đó thôi
<vubuntor826> nếu mình thực hiện 1 lệnh có sudo đằng trước thì khi nhập pass xong nó có thực hiện chức năng của lệnh mình cần làm chứ bạn
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên
<vubuntor826> thanks
<vubuntor826> Nếu bạn có ý kiến nào giúp mình về vấn đề trên mong comment lại giúp nha
<vubuntor665> may cua minh moi mua duoc 1 thang ma tu hom qua  khi khoi dong may may bi do khoang 5 den 10 phut minh ko hieu tai sao co ai biet chi minh voi
<codai28101> vubuntor665: bạn cho mình biết một vài thông số của máy của bạn được ko?
<n2i> }ping
<vubuntor246> hi
<vubuntor246> con ai thuc ko vayj
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-10
<vubuntor980> phần mềm nào xem phim .vob được vậy ? ( mình đang dùng ubuntu 11.10)
<chinsu> vubuntor980, VLC media player
<chinsu> cai j cug choi tuot
<vubuntor993> chao moi nguoi, to moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor993> no bao  la ket noi roi
<vubuntor993> ma van khong vao duoc mang
<_Tux_> vubuntor993: bạn dùng wifi hay ethernet
<vubuntor993> co ai ranh khong cho to xin mot ti giup do
<vubuntor993> ethernet
<vubuntor993> cai song song voi win xp
<vubuntor993> da vao win chinh lai theo huong dan
<vubuntor993> nhung van ko dc
<vubuntor993> to chinh lai cai cho wake up onLan ay roi
<vubuntor993> nhung vao lai ubuntu van ko dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor993: bạn dùng desktop à ?
<_Tux_> ubuntu 11.10 hay phiên bản nào hả bạn
<vubuntor993> 11.10
<n0bawk> ifconfig -a
<_Tux_> vubuntor993: bạn thử cấu hình ip tĩnh chưa
<_Tux_> n0bawk: em tưởng /a =))
<vubuntor993> to khong biet vao tu dau nhu the nao ay
<vubuntor993> :D
<n0bawk> ipconfig /all
<_Tux_> vubuntor993: bạn nhấn phím Windows
<_Tux_> rồi gõ terminal
<vubuntor993> ok]
<_Tux_> chọn cái terminal bật ra
<_Tux_> gõ lệnh ifconfig -a như n0bawk bảo kìa
<vubuntor993> ok
<vubuntor993> ifcongig-a hay la ipcpnfig/all ?
<_Tux_> ifconfig -a
<_Tux_> có dấu cách ở giữa nhá
<vubuntor993> cam on ban nhe
<vubuntor993> de to thu lai
<xcode> hello
 * _Tux_ tát vỡ mỏ xcode 
<xcode> :|
<vubuntor827> ban oi
<xcode> oi
<vubuntor827> nObawk
<xcode> :|
<vubuntor827> to vao terminal lam roi nhung ko thay co tin hieu tot dep j
<vubuntor827> no bao la to go sai lenh
<firewall> n0bawk: oa'c
<vubuntor827> :d
<firewall> tha'y nick quen quen
<xcode> hello guys :D
<vubuntor238> Live USB Ubuntu 11.10 co save cai dat khong may ban?
<xcode> hello guys,
<xcode> :D
<n2i> 999 :3
<vubuntor611> alo
<vubuntor611> co ai con thuc ko ????
<_Tux_> ngủ hết rồi
<vubuntor611> co bac nao biet thiet lap radeon enable modeset
<vubuntor611> xin chi giup
<vubuntor611> may e cai driver cho card ATI/AMD thi co van de
<vubuntor801> anh em oi
<vubuntor801> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor801> minh moi cai ubuntu 11.10 xong
<vubuntor801> sao loa no cu xet xet
<vubuntor801> chinh o dau nhi jup minh voi
<vubuntor801> ke ca tat het am luong di cung co tieng keu xet xet
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-11
<vimojnguoi> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vimojnguoi> àk há
<vimojnguoi> rất hay
<n2i> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<n2i> ubot2: help
<ubot2> n2i: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<n2i> help all
<vubuntor513> minh muon cai plash player phien ban moi danh cho ubutu thi phai sao
<vubuntor513> minh muon cau plash player de xem phim ban ho tro cho minh voi
<n0bawk> down ve`
<kid___> hì
<n0bawk> copy vao` .mozilla/firefox/plugins
<n0bawk> something like that :3
<vubuntor513> ban cho minh duong link de dow ve di
<n0bawk> vubuntor513: lên trang của adobe
<vubuntor513> nhung dow file nao  moi used duoc
<n0bawk> nếu có file .deb
<n0bawk> thì down về cờ lích -> done
<n0bawk> còn ko thì kiếm tar.gz, rpm về giải nén ra chép file iso
<n0bawk> mà thường cũng chả cần bản m ới nhất làm gì
<vubuntor513> vay ban co ban nao sai dc cho minh di
<vubuntor513> bay gio cai ubutu ma ko xem phim dc chan wa
 * MeiMei cài ubuntu vẫn xem phim ok nè :D
<vubuntor513> ban chi minh cach cai de xem phim di
<MeiMei> dùng Mplayer để xem
<vubuntor513> len software center cai vao ha ban
<MeiMei> uhm
<kid___> ờ
<kid___> ẹc
<vubuntor513> de minh thu xem
<kid___> toàn type nhầm chỗ
<MeiMei> k thì choi VLC
<vubuntor513> vlc minh caì rồi vẫn xem phim ko đượ
<MeiMei> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor859> em download trên mạng về file “AdbeRdr9.4.7-1_i486linux_enu.bin” và cài đặt, vậy bây giờ em phải làm gì để gỡ nó ạ?
<vubuntor766> m download trên mạng về file “AdbeRdr9.4.7-1_i486linux_enu.bin” và cài đặt, vậy bây giờ em phải làm gì để gỡ nó ạ?
<CoconutCrab> cài acrobat reader vào làm gì?
<vubuntor766> để đọc file pdf có hightlight thôi
<vubuntor766> để hightlight file pdf
<n2i> vubuntor766: thá»­ app-text/xournal
<n2i> xem
<n2i> paste một cái nó phụt ra luôn
<vubuntor766> cái gì phụt ạ?
<n2i> hem có gì, ý mình nói là bạn thử xoural thử xem.
<vubuntor766> uh. Vậy có cách nào gỡ cái acrobat ra không ạ?
<vubuntor534> Tôi dùng ubuntu 10.04, OpenOffice 3.3, IBus 1.2.0.20091215, Uniley v0.3gõ tiếng việt trong OpenOffice 3.3 bị lỗi sau:
<vubuntor534> gõ chữ bất kì rồi ấn phím Ctrl thì tự chền thêm chữ đó. Ví dụ như gõ chữ u rồi ấn phím Ctrl thì thành uu
<vubuntor534> Ai biết cách khắc phục làm ơn giúp tôi với.
<vubuntor534> Ai biết cách khắc phục làm ơn giúp tôi với.
<n2i> hmm
<CoconutCrab> máy in không đọc đúng trang là sao?
<vubuntor276> no chi doc dc trang chan u doc trang le
<Ancarra> a`
<Ancarra> chỉnh lại lúc in là all page
<Ancarra> đừng để odd/even
<vubuntor276> hong me phai in 2 mat mo
<Ancarra> thế in 1 lượt lẻ (odd) rồi in chẵn (even)
<Ancarra> và lúc in lượt lẻ thì nó không in ra?
<vubuntor276> đánh in trang lẻ thì nó đọc trang chẵn và ngược lại
<vubuntor276> cuối cùng in nó ứ đúng
<Ancarra> chọn odd/even hay là điền số thứ tự trang ra?
<vubuntor276> à quên
<Ancarra> :-
<vubuntor276> éo nói đc
<Ancarra> okay
 * Ancarra thua, khoong dung windows D:
<vubuntor276> :P
<vubuntor276> lâu òi k dùng win
<codai28101> làm tnào bh @@
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> chanserv die rooif
<CoconutCrab> la`m loa.n de
<n2i> ủa, nếu chanserv đi thì mình có thể làm được gì quái gở sao? :3
<n0bawk> ko có chanserv cũng đâu grand quyền đc nhỉ :3
<kid__> hì
<kid__> chanserv mà cũng die được
<kid__> lolz
<n2i> ChanServ đi thì còn channel founder mà :D
<CoconutCrab> khong co no thi change /topic duoc
<vubuntor393> có bác nào biết radeon enable modeset ko
<vubuntor393> xin chỉ giúp với
<_Tux_> .g Ubuntu wiki radeon mode set on
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> vubuntor393: trên wiki ubuntu ấy
<_Tux_> mà mặc định không cài fglrx là nó enable rồi mà
<vubuntor393> em active cái card rời trên U đã cài Gnome, thì bị dính gnome classic
<vubuntor393> ko biết cách nào để cho nó trở về lúc mới cài gnome
<vubuntor393> mà gỡ thằng fglrx bằng apt-get à
<vubuntor340> lệnh gì để xem các máy trên mạng LAN các bác nhỉ
<vubuntor340> giống như lệnh " net view" bên windows ấy
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-12
<vubuntor739> Có bạn nào đó không?
<vubuntor739> giúp mình tý
<vubuntor739> aloooo
<vubuntor739> các bạn có ở đó ko?
<kid___> 3
<vubuntor739> bạn giúp mình tý ha
<vubuntor931> có ai biết làm sao cho ubuntu nhận ổ dvd k dạ?
<kid___> vào disk utility xem có không?
<vubuntor931> mình xài ubuntu tiếng việt
<vubuntor931> no ten gi vay ban
<vubuntor931> vo tien ich dia thay' o dvd ma` bấm nhả đĩa k dc:(
<vubuntor931> có ai biết làm sao cho ubuntu nhận ổ dvd k dạ?
<vubuntor931> có ai biết làm sao cho ubuntu 11.10 nhận ổ dvd k dạ?
<n2i> vubuntor931: máy bạn máy gì?
<vubuntor931> máy bàn đó bạn
<kid___> ấn nút mở ra coi
<vubuntor931> no ban' loi k nha? ra dc
<vubuntor931>  lổi No media in drive
<kid___> trên win nó có chạy được không?
<kid___> bạn cài Ubuntu bằng gì?
<vubuntor931> chạy ok hết
<vubuntor931> bang usb
<kid___> vào mycomputer
<kid___> nó có nhận ra ổ dvd không?
<vubuntor931> my computer trong win ha ban
<kid___> trong Ubuntu ý
<vubuntor931> co o? dia? mem` thui
<kid___> vào Computer ý?
<kid___> đĩa mềm á?
<kid___> !image
<ubot2`> Factoid 'image' not found
<kid___> .g imgur
<kid___> !imgur
<ubot2`> Factoid 'imgur' not found
<kid___> n2i:
<vubuntor931> o dia? mem voi' o? cung', k co' thay o dvd-rw
<kid___> nhường đó:ơ
<vubuntor931> có ai biết làm sao cho ubuntu 11.10 nhận ổ dvd k dạ?
<vubuntor931>  có ai biết làm sao cho ubuntu 11.10 nhận ổ dvd k dạ?
<n0bawk> nhận là sao
<vubuntor931> nó k hiện trong thư mục chính đó bạn
<vubuntor931>  có ai biết làm sao cho ubuntu 11.10 nhận ổ dvd k dạ?
<vubuntor931> ai biết chỉ giùm với, toàn hỏi 1 câu rồi đi k:(
<n0bawk> ko hiện chắc gì đã phải nó ko nhận
<vubuntor931> vào tiện ích đĩa bấm nhả đỉa cũng bị lổi
<n0bawk> vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor931
<ubot2`> vubuntor931: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor931> ok doi xiu nha
<vubuntor931> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838717/
<vubuntor931> link do ban oi
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> để xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor931: thế là nhận rồi đó
<n0bawk> ko phải ko nhận đâu
<vubuntor931> sao no k hien vay ban
<n2i> có vấn đề với udisk?
<vubuntor931> lam sao no' het vay ban
<n0bawk> cần chi hiện đâu
<n0bawk> cho đĩa vào nó mới hiện chứ
<vubuntor931> toi muon' ghi file iso nhung k dc
<vubuntor931> ban biet' cach' ghi file iso k
<n0bawk> nhét đĩa trắng vào
<n0bawk> rồi dùng cdrecord mà ghi
<vubuntor931> tai cdrecord o dau vay ban
<n0bawk> có sẵn rồi
<n0bawk> nhét đĩa trắng vào
<n0bawk> gõ
<n0bawk> sudo cdrecord dev=0,0,0 /path/to/iso/file
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor931> hinh` no ra sao, toi tim` k thay
<vubuntor190> hello
<codai2810> @@
<vubuntor628> sao hôm nay k có ai hỏi gì vậy nè??????hiccccccc
<n2i> /whois vubuntor628
<GeekComp> vubuntor628: :-ss
<GeekComp> sn nào giả nai đây
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-04
<vubuntor503> chào các bác
<vubuntor503> cho em hỏi có cách nào chúng ta không cần biên dịch lại toàn bộ kernel mà đưa cái module đó vào thẳng file kernel ko
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor503> :D
<vubuntor503> dular mới đúng
<squishyCrab> ?
<vubuntor191> xin hỏi làm sao để cài ubuntu từ usb được? mình không biết khởi động máy từ usb.
<Stanley00> vubuntor191: bạn đã ghi file iso ra usb chưa?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-05
<vubuntor556> mấy anh ơi,giúp em,sao em làm sub,trên Aegisub hiển thị tiếng Việt tốt lắm...mà khi em chạy VLC load sub thì mấy chỗ có dấu nó bị to chữ lên
<vubuntor556> giống như không Encoding đc
<_Tux_> vubuntor556: lưu UTF-8 là được
<_Tux_> dùng unicode dựng sẵn
<_Tux_> đừng dùng unicode tổ hợp
<vubuntor556> em thử hết rồi,Windows lẫn Linux đều bị
<vubuntor556> lúc trước xài windows 7 k bị
<_Tux_> vubuntor556: screenshot coi
<vubuntor556> và cả em k extract đc font từ file MKV
<_Tux_> vubuntor556: mux sub vào file mkv?
<vubuntor556> mux sub vào MKV thì báo lỗi k hợp k mux đc
<vubuntor556> extract fonts từ Attachments cũng k đc
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-06
<vubuntor086> dùng ibus gõ trong aegisub nó cứ vậy hoài http://i.upanh.com/vxfxjx trong khi gõ trong mấy inputbox khác không có vấn đề gì...lâu lâu còn bị kẹt(Không gõ được hoặc không gõ tiếng Việt được!)
<_Tux_> vubuntor086: ẩn cái đó đi
<_Tux_> chỉnh lại ibus-preferences
<vubuntor086> chỉnh ngay từ đầu là ẩn
<vubuntor086> mấy inputbox khác đều ẩn...chỉ có trong aegisub là hiện ra,gõ không có phụ âm bcdfgh... là không gõ đc gì,bị kẹt typing luôn...
<heroandtn3> hello mọi người
<heroandtn3> em thấy windows có phần mềm Ghost dùng để clone có tốc độ khá nhanh
<heroandtn3> trên Linux thì dùng lệnh cp thôi cũng được
<heroandtn3> nhưng mà có lệnh nào có tốc độ nhanh hơn ko ạ
<vubuntor208> đi ngủ hết òi, có ai đâu mờ hỏi :D
<chungbd> heroandtn3, có lệnh rsync
<chungbd> nhìn hay lắm :D
<heroandtn3> chungbd: ok, để em thử tìm hiểu
<chungbd> heroandtn3, ok
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-07
<vubuntu> chán quá
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<vubuntor677> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor677> anh có thể giúp em cài Ubuntu trên USB đc ko ạ
<vubuntor677> là sa0 ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-04
<vubuntor968> các pro chỉ giáo vơi: ubuntu 12.04 LTS của mình giờ báo thế này: W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<RiceCrab> chờ 1 tí
<vubuntor968> ức chế quá các Pro ạ! Đang hứng khởi chuyển hẳn sang ubuntu thì nó cho mình một quả như thế này mới ức chứ.
<FakeCrab> cái đấy là nó đang update
<vubuntor968> bao nhiêu dữ liệu của windows mình del hết rồi.
<FakeCrab> uh huh
<FakeCrab> sao không dùng 13.10 ấy?
<vubuntor968> giờ muốn chuyển hẳn sang ubuntu, vì mình rất thích linux
<vubuntor968> cái giao diện mới thì mình cũng thích, nhưng vì mình cũng đã từng biết rồi, cái gì mới thử nghiệm nó cũng chưa ổn định'
<vubuntor968> Các pro ơi tình hình giúp anh em với
<FakeCrab> ổn định chán rồi
<FakeCrab> thế làm gì mà mắc cái kia?
<vubuntor968> mình cài mấy cái trò chơi, thế là nó bì như vậy
<CoconutCrab> bạn nói lại xem nhỉ?
<vubuntor968> Mình cài mấy trò chơi, nhưng nó báo lỗi dpkg gì gì đó không cho cài,
<CoconutCrab> dùng lệnh nào?
<vubuntor968> sudo apt-get install tuxmath
<vubuntor968> sudo apt-get install tuxmath  [sudo] password for hung76:  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/hung76/1: Read-only file system W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài như thế nào vậy?
<vubuntor968> thì mình chỉ gõ mỗi lệnh này thôi sudo apt-get install tuxmath
<vubuntor968> thế là nó báo lỗi,
<vubuntor968> Các pro không chữa bệnh được ah, ức chế quá
<CoconutCrab> ý là cài ubuntu ấy
<vubuntor968> bản 12.04 LTS
<CoconutCrab> cài kiểu gì
<CoconutCrab> phân vùng ổ cứng ra sao
<vubuntor968> mình chia làm 3: /, /boot, swap
<CoconutCrab> bạn gõ 'lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<CoconutCrab> xem kết quả trả về là gì
<vubuntor968> không có gì cả
<vubuntor968> hung76@cq42h:~$ lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock hung76@cq42h:~$
<CoconutCrab> thêm sudo vào đầu xem?
<vubuntor968> từ lúc bị như vậy, đến firefox cũng không chạy được
<CoconutCrab> có vẻ là vấn đề của ổ cứng
<CoconutCrab> gõ dmesg | tail -20 xem có dòng nào error không
<vubuntor968> hung76@cq42h:~$ dmesg | tail -20 [  507.321068] ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:58:f3:bc/00:00:08:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in [  507.321068]          res 41/40:00:58:f3:bc/00:00:08:00:00/68 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F> [  507.321071] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR } [  507.321072] ata1.00: error: { UNC } [  507.322599] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100 [  507.322613] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code [  507.322615] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 
<CoconutCrab> lolzzzzz
<CoconutCrab> ổ cứng sắp tèo rồi
<vubuntor968> vậy nó không cho cài phần mềm là do ổ cứng ah
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> ổ cứng sắp chết rồi
<CoconutCrab> nó báo lỗi tung tóe kìa
<vubuntor968> uh, thảo nào máy ngày hôm nay nó khởi động lâu lắm mới vào được,
<CoconutCrab> máy này mua 3~4 năm rồi?
<vubuntor968> đúng rồi! nhưng mà Pro nhìn vào chỗ nào mà biết vậy'
<CoconutCrab> thôi được rồi
<CoconutCrab> tóm lại là bạn phải đi thay ổ cứng
<CoconutCrab> không dữ liệu cũng bay hết thôi
<vubuntor968> Nhất trí, nhưng theo Pro sau khi thay ổ cứng thì lên cài u13, hay u12LTS
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ dùng 13.10 đi
<vubuntor968> bản này nó chỉ hỗ trợ có 9 tháng thôi, vậy sau thời gian này thì mình phải update lên bản mới ah, không dùng lâu được sao.
<CoconutCrab> update thì thêm tính năng, sửa lỗi càng tốt chứ sao?
<vubuntor968> vì mới dùng, lên có nhiều chỗ chưa biết, pro chỉ giúp cho nhé
<CoconutCrab> có phải như windows update mệt mỏi đâu mà lo
<vubuntor968> cảm ơn pro nhé!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-05
<vubuntor488> Các pro ơi, máy tính của em cài u12.04, nó báo thế này là bị làm sao vậy. Hard disk problems detected
<RottenCrab> nổ ổ cứng rồi còn gì
<vubuntor488> nhưng sao vẫn chạy ầm ầm đây này, chỉ mỗi tội, khi khởi động đang chạy được một tí thì nó báo như vậy
<RottenCrab> ờ thì nó chưa chết hẳn
<RottenCrab> ngoắc ngoải thôi
<vubuntor488> Em đang sử dụng nó để hỏi các Pro
<RottenCrab> trong vòng 10 ngày nó sẽ thăng
<vubuntor488> liệu có trình sửa chữa nào khắc phục được không,
<RottenCrab> không
<RottenCrab> hỏng phần cứng thì vậy thôi
<vubuntor488> wa, thế là em lại chuẩn bị mất kinh phí đây,
<RottenCrab> tưởng hôm trước bảo rồi? :-\
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-07
<vubuntor022> Sao mình k truy cập được vào wiki.ubuntu-vn.org nhỉ?
<vubuntor139> OfficeCrab: bac lam on chi em 1 chut
<OfficeCrab> ?
<vubuntor139> OfficeCrab: h em k muốn ng khác dùng máy
<vubuntor139> làm sao để bỏ phiên log in của khách đc
<vubuntor139> bỏ guest ấy
<vubuntor139> làm thế nào để ng khác k có pass thì k thể dùng máy đc
<vubuntor139> chứ h vẫn bị ng khác dùng nếu vào guest
<OfficeCrab> trong prefference
<OfficeCrab> user
<OfficeCrab> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<OfficeCrab> hoặc làm như kia
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Tip:How to disable guest account in ubuntu 12.04(Precise) | Ubuntu Geek ] - www.ubuntugeek.com
<vubuntor139> dùng lệnh này ah gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<OfficeCrab> uhm
<vubuntor139> trong user acc ấy k bỏ đc ạ
<OfficeCrab> không, phải gõ lệnh vậy
<vubuntor139> uhm sẽ làm các buoc nhu huong dan kia vay
<vubuntor418> OfficeCrab: dạ đc òi ạ, tk
<OfficeCrab> không có gì
<OfficeCrab> người tiếp theo?
<vubuntor418> nhưng mờ làm sao để biết ai đó đã làm gì trên máy của mình nữa
<OfficeCrab> có nhiều cách
<OfficeCrab> tùy theo đối tượng tấn công kiểu gì
<OfficeCrab> ví dụ sợ thì khóa boot lại
<OfficeCrab> thế là xong
<OfficeCrab> khóa boot + mã hóa
<OfficeCrab> --> bật lên cần password, không có -> khỏi vào
<vubuntor418> làm ntn
<OfficeCrab> bạn định làm theo hướng nào? mã hóa hay đặt password boot?
<vubuntor418> cách nào hiệu quả hơn
<OfficeFatass> nêu rõ yêu cầu -> giải pháp tối ưu
<vubuntor418> ok
<vubuntor418> k muốn ng khác dò máy mình có gì
<vubuntor418> h thì khách k dùng đc
<vubuntor418> nhưng vẫn có ng nhà bắt buộc phải đưa pass để dùng
<OfficeFatass> nếu người ta sờ vào được thì người ta nhìn được hết mình có gì rồi còn gì
<OfficeFatass> có thể dùng để người ta dùng windows, còn ubuntu thì mã hóa hết lại
<vubuntor418> thế đặt pass boot vậy
<vubuntor418> uhm
<OfficeFatass> nếu bắt buộc phải để người khác dùng -> cách ly ra
<OfficeFatass> thì tốt hơn
<OfficeFatass> thà để cái guest kia họ dùng sẽ không đụng gì vào hệ thống được
<vubuntor418> bắt buộc có ng dùng chung
<OfficeFatass> họ vẫn vào được
<OfficeFatass> nhưng họ không xem máy mình có igf
<vubuntor418> nhưng k hiểu lắm về máy
<OfficeFatass> hay là lưu trữ lại file
<vubuntor418> ah
<vubuntor418> k đc
<vubuntor418> đang cần cấm ng vào trộm mấy để lướt web và chơi game mờ
<OfficeFatass> Æ¡
<OfficeFatass> thế thì tạo thêm 1 user nữa
<vubuntor418> để guest thì k đc
<OfficeFatass> passowrd khác
<OfficeFatass> tức là vẫn có password
<OfficeFatass> nhưng họ vào user kia sẽ không đụng vào đồ của mình được
<vubuntor418> thui
<vubuntor418> h chịu thế
<OfficeFatass> có nhiều giải pháp mà
<OfficeFatass> chứ họ vào được máy mình theo user của mình
<OfficeFatass> thì họ sờ được vào hết rồi còn gì
<vubuntor418> nhìn sẽ hét sao lại có 2 user mà cái đó sao cấm vv
<vubuntor418> máy thì chả có gì
<OfficeFatass> uh huh
<OfficeFatass> thế để họ dùng win đi
<vubuntor418> h làm sao để k vào home đc thui
<OfficeFatass> vào user mình là vào home được mà
<OfficeFatass> ( ._.)
<vubuntor418> thế chỉ cho dùng win thui
<vubuntor418> tạo 1 user khác nữa
<vubuntor418> có pass
<OfficeFatass> uhm
<OfficeFatass> tốt nhất cho dùng win thôi
<vubuntor418> win h k đc
<OfficeFatass> chậc
<vubuntor418> sẽ bị hét vì w k lướt web đc
<OfficeFatass> vậy tóm lại là yêu cầu thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor418> bkav nó chăn hết
<OfficeFatass> à
<OfficeFatass> cài lại win :)
<vubuntor418> h tạp user khác có pass
<OfficeFatass> uhm
<OfficeFatass> vậy cũng được
<vubuntor418> bảo là cái user kia k dùng đc
<vubuntor418> dùng sập máy mất
<OfficeFatass> có cách thế này nhé
<OfficeFatass> đặt tên lại user kia -> Guest
<OfficeFatass> còn tên user mới này -> tên đang dùng
<OfficeFatass> -> ngụy trang
<OfficeFatass> tức là user đang dùng bây giờ đổi sang Guest
<OfficeFatass> còn user tạo mới sẽ dùng tên đầy đủ
<OfficeFatass> người khác sẽ nghĩ là vào cái user này
<OfficeFatass> --> đưa pass cho họ
<vubuntor418> ờ
<vubuntor418> đổi k đc
<vubuntor418> là sao ta
<OfficeFatass> chắc tên buồn cười
<OfficeFatass> để xem
<vubuntor418> chỉ đổi đc pass của user chính
<OfficeFatass> đổi cái hiển thị ở ngoài không được à?
<OfficeFatass> à
<vubuntor418> k đổi tên đc là sao
<OfficeFatass> chắc là đang log vào rồi
<OfficeFatass> nên không đổi được
<OfficeFatass> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-howto-rename-user-account/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu: Rename an Account [ User ID ] ] - www.cyberciti.biz
<OfficeFatass> dùng cái này xem
<OfficeFatass> nhưng tốt nhất xem trong user kia
<OfficeFatass> nó có chỉnh phần 'hiển thị' ra thôi
<OfficeFatass> tức là name, display gì đó
<OfficeFatass> chứ không phải là usernam
<OfficeFatass> có không?
<vubuntor418> k đc
<OfficeFatass> hmm
<OfficeFatass> thế không có name hay gì à?
<vubuntor418> òi
<vubuntor418> nhưng tạo user mới chả thấy nó hỏi pass
<vubuntor418> làm sao h
<vubuntor418> nhanh len
<vubuntor418> k met qua oi
<OfficeFatass> vào đặt pass cho nó xem
<vubuntor418> k out la ốm :P
<OfficeFatass> cũng trong user account thôi mà
<vubuntor418> bit òi
<vubuntor418> nhưng nó k có pass
<OfficeFatass> hoặc không thì vào gõ lệnh
<vubuntor418> chỉ có tạo user k thui
<OfficeFatass> sudo passwd <username>
<OfficeFatass> là đặt pass cho nó
<OfficeFatass> còn vụ rename tính sau vậy
<vubuntor418> xong òi
<vubuntor418> log out xem sao
<vubuntor418> :D
<OfficeFatass> uh huh ( ._.)
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: u'demonsss' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
<Stanley00> :3
<THANG_> xin chao moi nguoi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-08
<THANG_> group minh co ai dung distro khac ko a? Hay chi dung ubuntu thoi :)
<kid__> THANG_: mình dùng windows
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-09
<afterlastangel> 1 mình chấp hết
<CoconutCrap> :-\
<vubuntor803> Xin hỏi các anh/chị
<vubuntor803> máy tính bàn 845 khi cài ubuntu desktop 12.04 ko nhận được card mạng
<vubuntor803> card mạng rời
<vubuntor803> xin hỏi làm sao để cho nó nhận được card mạng
<vubuntor803> có anh/chị nào biêt vấn đề này ko? mong chỉ giúp
<vubuntor803> alo
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: u'kid__' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
<_Tux_> SuperLuserv2: lol
<CoconutCrap> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-02
<vubuntor350> hi ca nha
<n0bawk> cả nhà đang bận làm ziệc
<n0bawk> ko có thời gian hi lại :))
<vubuntor350> ban nao biet cai unikey tren fedora k  :D
<n0bawk> unikey is dead
<n0bawk> use scim-unikey or ibus unikey or uim instead
 * Stanley00 dòm dòm chữ *k*... chả hiểu nên lặn xuống... :D
<vubuntor350> i don't enter Vietnamese on fedora
<vubuntor350> You can help me?
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<MrTuxHdb> Tiếng Anh mọi người ạ
 * MrTuxHdb núp
<vubuntor350> hi
<n0bawk> vubuntor350: install scim + scim-unikey :))
<vubuntor350> s minh cai cai ibus-unikey roi ma k su dung dc ta
<n0bawk> fedora is for geeks, and geeks do not ask these questions then
<MrTuxHdb> số đen
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor350: chắc tại fedora cho người dùng xịn
<MrTuxHdb> nên nó ếu chạy
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * MrTuxHdb ngươi dùng đểu chạy ầm ầm
<vubuntor350> minh cai OK roi
<vubuntor350> gio s sai ta
<vubuntor350> ;(
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor350: cấu hình đi
<n0bawk> cài xong rồi thì cấu hình cho nó xài ibus
<MrTuxHdb> còn nếu mà hem biết phải cấu hình cái gì
<MrTuxHdb> thi bảo rồi
<MrTuxHdb> xài Ubuntu
<n0bawk> rồi bật ibus unikey lên
<MrTuxHdb> click chuột mấy phát là được
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor350> cau hinh o dau ak nhj :D
<n0bawk> google + đọc fedora wiki
<n0bawk> ở đây toàn gà nên h inh như ko có ai xài fedora cả :D
<vubuntor350> ec ec
<n0bawk> đại loại là bạn lên wiki của thằng fedora
<n0bawk> chắc chắn sẽ có chỗ chỉ thế nào để dùng ibus
<n0bawk> há há
<vubuntor350> hi
<vubuntor350> uh de minh co ithu
<vubuntor350> thks
<vubuntor350> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-03
<vubuntor503> Chào các bạn!
<vubuntor503> Cho mình hỏi một vài vấn đề về HĐH Linux!
<Stanley00> mời bạn cứ tự nhiên :3
<vubuntor503> Mình muốn hỏi trong các HĐH Linux thì HĐH nào dành cho lập trình viên
<vubuntor503> ?
<Stanley00> cái nào mà support lập trình á :P
<vubuntor503> Uhm!
<Stanley00> thế lập trình viên thì cần gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor503> HĐH nào tối ưu hóa lập trình!
<vubuntor503> Mình không biết
<Stanley00> chắc cái nào lập trình viên biết dùng là ổn/tốt ưu nhất :3
<vubuntor503> Mình đa số dùng Visual Studio 2013 trên HĐH Win 8.1
<vubuntor503> Nên giờ muốn thử chuyển qua Linux xem thế nào. mà không biết HĐH nào hỗ trợ cho nó tốt nhất
<Stanley00> ủa, bạn là lập trình viên mà, sao lại không biết mình cần gì nhỉ?
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor503> Mình có đọc báo thì biết là có cái HĐH OpenSUSE gì đó hỗ trợ lập trình mà không biết phải không?
<vubuntor503> Ý bạn là cần cái gì?
<CoconutCrab> dùng ubuntu ấy
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: không... mint ftw... ubuntu is dead =]]
<vubuntor503> Lập trình viên là cần một phần mềm hỗ trợ viết code, biên dịch, debug tốt,........
<vubuntor503> Một phần mềm có thể hỗ trợ đa ngôn ngữ
<vubuntor503> Nếu có HĐH nào của Linux hỗ trợ nó thì hay!
<Stanley00> mấy cái đó thì linux nào chả có, editor, compiler, debuger đầy cả ra.... chỉ có cái như VS thì không có thôi :P
<vubuntor503> vậy theo bạn mình nên xài HĐH nào của Linux?
<Stanley00> bất cứ cái gì cũng được, recommend linux mint.
<vubuntor503> OpenSUSE? Unbuntu? BackTrack? RedHat? Kali?
<vubuntor503> vậy thì HĐH nào có giao diện dễ nhìn nhỉ?
<vubuntor503> Chứ Ubuntu là mình không thích lắm
<Stanley00> bạn đã có câu trả lời từ mình. Còn một câu trả lời khác tốt hơn là try it yourself. It's free
<Stanley00> thôi, mình aout có việc.
<vubuntor503> ok!
<vubuntor503> Dù sao cám ơn bạn giúp đỡ!
<Dynamo> Lập trình phụ thuộc VS thì thôi tốt nhất không dùng U, dùng Win đi
<vubuntor503> Mình muốn nâng cao trình độ code của mình lên. Định hướng của mình là sẽ trở thành Lập Trình Viên chuyên nghiệp! :D
<Dynamo> vậy vẫn là sinh viên?
<vubuntor503> :D
<Dynamo> trình độ code liên quan quái gì đến dùng HDH nào?
<vubuntor503> Mình mới năm 1 thôi!
<Stanley00> hmm.... chưa cần phải đi, chat chit tí vậy...
<vubuntor503> :D
<vubuntor503> Nhưng mà kiếm cảm giác mới lạ cũng đáng để mình trải nghiệm chứ bạn?
 * Stanley00 dòm dòm... thấy kali với lập trình viên chuyên nghiệp... chắc lặn tiếp quá :(
<vubuntor503> Hình như mình nghe nói Kali chỉ dành cho lập trình mạng, bảo mật nhỉ?
<Stanley00> dùng linux thì bạn nên *nghe nói* ít đi, tự cảm nhận tốt hơn.
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: dùng Ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> đừng có ngăn cản các lập trình viên chuyên nghiệp chớ
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: tiếc là lúc đó sn không tham gia... có sn nữa thì vui... :P
<MrTuxHdb> các bạn ấy hay coi cái IDE là thứ cực kì quan trọng
<MrTuxHdb> mà ếu có thì không phải lập trình viên *chuyên nghiệp*
<MrTuxHdb> bùn vãi nhể
<MrTuxHdb> hậu quả của nhà trường?
 * Stanley00 cũng là hậu quả của nhà trường...
<Stanley00> lúc trước bị *ép* dùng vs 6.0... sợ VS từ đó tới giờ luôn =]]
 * MrTuxHdb may vãi đếu bị ép gì
<MrTuxHdb> hồi code asm thì phải dùng XP trên máy ảo thôi
<n0bawk> ko có IDE viết code thế nhào được :D
 * Stanley00 chỉ lấy mỗi cái autocomplete của IDE thôi... 
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk: :3
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: nhiều người viết code ko có IDE là khỏi viết luôn
<n0bawk> IDE nó làm tự động cho nhiều quá, đến lúc khổ ếu chịu được :))
<n0bawk> thôi qua channel khác tán phét :))
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk: thế lên mới nhiều dev xịt thế
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-04
<vubuntor421> hi
<vubuntor421> có ai hk cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor790> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-05
<vubuntor405> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi tý đc k
<Stanley00> mời bạn cứ tự nhiên
<vubuntor405> làm sao để sao chép 1 tập tin
<CoconutCrab> Ctrl-C Ctrl-V
<vubuntor405> *.txt từ thư mục etc vào thư mục khác
<vubuntor405> trong linux nha bạn
<CoconutCrab> linux cũng ctrl-c ctrl-v được chứ sao
<vubuntor405> mình dùng lệnh
<vubuntor405> không dùng giao diện
<vubuntor405> sao bạn
<CoconutCrab> lệnh thì hem biết
 * CoconutCrab toàn GUI
 * Stanley00 cũng gà, toàn GUI và CtrC CtrV :(
<CoconutCrab> môn Linux hả?
<vubuntor044> vao ubuntu lag qua
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor044> vao ubuntu lag qua  luon ram 4GB ma lag kinh chuot no keo dai ra khap man hinh
<CoconutCrab> thế chắc do driver card màn hình có vấn đề
<vubuntor044> giong tro ve thoi tien su vay giup em khac phuc voi
<vubuntor044> em co dia card man hinh thi dut vao cai hay gi  ?
<vubuntor044> please help
<CoconutCrab> chịu, lâu lắm rồi không dùng ubuntu chả nhớ nó ở cái menu nào
<CoconutCrab> bạn chịu khó lên forum hay wiki tìm nhé
<vubuntor044> sao khong con mod nao nua ak ?
<CoconutCrab> ko, hết giờ rồi về hết rồi
<vubuntor252> may gio mod lam viec vay ?
<CoconutCrab> lên forum tốt hơn
<vubuntor252> post bai nua ha ? mat time qua :D
<CoconutCrab> máy bạn cấu hình như thế nào?
<vubuntor252> main gigabyte h85 core i3 ram 4gb
<vubuntor252> card roi quen roi gio muon xem lam nhu the nao ?
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal gõ lspci | grep VGA
<vubuntor252> vao nhu the nao minh lan dau su dung no khong biet cach mo :v
<CoconutCrab> !terminal
<CoconutCrab> mmm
<CoconutCrab> con ubuntu bot chết rồi hả
<CoconutCrab> bấm alt-f2 gõ gnome-terminal enter
<vubuntor252> roi  geforce gt 630
<vubuntor252> voi cai card trong may luon
<CoconutCrab> thế đang cắm vào cái geforce?
<vubuntor252> uhm dang dung 2 cai luon
<CoconutCrab> 1 cái thôi chứ
<vubuntor252> luc mua may gan cai roi vo luon ma ?
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang dùng 14.04 hay 14.10 ?
<vubuntor252> .04
<CoconutCrab> bạn tìm cái restricted drivers rồi cài vào xem
<CoconutCrab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<CoconutCrab> giống thế này này
<SuperLuserv3> [ BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<CoconutCrab> sn lewtds_ trở lại
<CoconutCrab> mm
<vubuntor966> noi ro hon duoc khong bro em mu chuyen nay qua
<CoconutCrab> mm
<CoconutCrab> thế tại sao bạn lại dùng ubuntu?
<vubuntor966> muon doi gio tim hieu cac he dieu hanh khac nhau
<CoconutCrab> thế thì từ từ google tìm hiểu thôi
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài bằng wubi?
<vubuntor966> tao boot usb ma minh bo qua buoc swap gio muon tao swap thi lam nhu the nao ?
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài ubuntu từ đâu?
<vubuntor210> mọi người cho mình hỏi tí? Mình đang định học hỏi về hệ điều hành LINUX và mình quyết đình cài ubuntu. Tuy nhiên mình vào trang chủ ubuntu.com thì thấy bản mới nhất là 14.04.1 LTS, nhưng trong trang của mình thì thấy kaf 12.04. Vậy cho mình hỏi là nên cài bản nào? Thanks mọi người
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu 14.04 ấy
<vubuntor450> co ai online khong ?
<Dynamo> có and không
<CoconutCrap> không
<vubuntor450> em moi cai ubuntu tren tran co may cau lenh thi bat cai nao len de nhap vao vay ?
<CoconutCrap> terminal
<CoconutCrap> bấm alt-f2 gõ terminal
<CoconutCrap> nó ra ngay
<vubuntor450> bat termial bam lenh sudo cai driver khong dc
<vubuntor450> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vubuntor450> command not found
<CoconutCrap> tất nhiên
<CoconutCrap> cái đó bản cũ rồi
<CoconutCrap> cài bằng cách down trên nvidia hả?
<vubuntor450> dung roi
<vubuntor450> gt 630
<CoconutCrap> đừng có down kiểu đấy
<vubuntor450> vay thi sao ?
<CoconutCrap> http://askubuntu.com/questions/536540/nvidia-geforce-gt630-laggy-in-ubuntu-14-04-specially-flash-player-based-videos
<SuperLuserv3> [ drivers - NVidia GeForce GT630 laggy in Ubuntu 14.04, specially flash player based videos. Why? - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<CoconutCrap> làm giống thế này này
<vubuntor450> nhap dong code cho phan answer do phai hong ?
<CoconutCrap> uh huh
<vubuntor450> ok
<vubuntor450> co can thay thong so gi hong ?
<CoconutCrap> thôi cứ chạy được đã
<vubuntor450> trong 4rum co de vao system la vao cho nao nhi ? cai kia dang chay
<vubuntor450> @coconutcrap
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu mới làm quái có gdm :3
<CoconutCrap> bấm vào cái hình bên phải ấy
<CoconutCrap> bên phải phía trên
<CoconutCrap> bấm vào tên
<vubuntor450> system setting ha ?
<CoconutCrap> uhm
<vubuntor450> somebody help me ?
 * MrTuxHdb cặm cụi đi google translate
<vubuntor450> giup tui :v
<vubuntor450> sao ubuntu vao mang cham qua vay ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor450: thôi mình nói thật
<MrTuxHdb> dùng Windows đi
<MrTuxHdb> vào mạng nhanh hơn
<MrTuxHdb> chứ giải thích với nói cho bạn tổ tốn nước bọt
<MrTuxHdb> đếu ai đòi vào mạng chậm đổ tại hệ điều hành
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<vubuntor450> minh khong do tai hdh ma chi cach khac phuc thoi :D
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor450: muốn mạng nhanh hơn thì thay màn hình đi
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<vubuntor450> :)) bac khong giup ma con troll nua
<MrTuxHdb> mình dốt lắm
<MrTuxHdb> mà nghe nói ubuntu vào mạng chậm
<MrTuxHdb> lại là vấn đề khó
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ support được thế thôi
<vubuntor450> khoang may gio thi cac mod online nhi?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor450: online cả ngày
<MrTuxHdb> mà đếu có mod nào ở đây cả
<MrTuxHdb> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-06
<vubuntor368> dang cai ubutu sao thay cai cham qua vay may ban ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor368: rút dây mạng ra đi bạn
<vubuntor368> no dang cai rut luon ha
<Stanley00> vubuntor368: ừ.
<vubuntor368> tat thoi can chi phai rut nhi ?
<Stanley00> nói ngắt mạng thì thường sẽ có người hỏi lại làm sao ngắt, nên thôi, kêu rút dây cho nhanh :P
<vubuntor653> cai xong roi ban oi chi minh cach kiem tra driver di
<Stanley00> vubuntor653: máy có thứ gì không dùng được không?
<vubuntor653> may sai tren window binh thuong sao qua ubuntu nogiat giat
<vubuntor653> kieu nhu lag vay ak
<Stanley00> vubuntor653: check lại system monitor xem cpu với mem dùng bao nhiêu rồi?
<vubuntor653> cho file system ha?
<Stanley00> chạy cái app tên "system monitor" để check nhé bạn
<vubuntor653> chay roi do ban
<vubuntor653> no co 3 cot file system va resourse do
<vubuntor653> process nua
<vubuntor653> giup minh voi ban
<Stanley00> có 3 cái tab thôi mà, nhấn thử coi chả nhanh hơn sao? @@
<vubuntor653> no de cpu tu 1 toi 4 do phai hong ?
<Stanley00> "vubuntor653: check lại system monitor xem cpu với mem dùng bao nhiêu rồi?"
<vubuntor653> 1Gib roi
<vubuntor653> keo con chuot no bi giat giat
<Stanley00> vubuntor653: " xem *cpu* với *mem* dùng bao nhiêu *trên bao nhiêu* rồi?"
<vubuntor653> cpu gan 50% mem 26%
<CoconutCrab> cái card 630 nó bị thế ấy mà
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: sao biết card 630? @@
<vubuntor653> =)) tui hoi ong hum qua do :v xin loi nhe minh newbie mu qua nen hoi
<Dynamo> Bợn viết gõ có dấu hộ mình cái @.@ đau hết cả mắt
<Stanley00> Dynamo: +1 :3
<vubuntor653> doi restart cai da
<vubuntor861> xong rồi các bác ạ giờ nó cứ bị như vậy không biết khắc phục thế nào luôn ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor861: thì xem thằng nào chiếm cpu nhiều nhất thì xử nó chứ sao?
<vubuntor861> sợ cái vga rời nó không nhận
<vubuntor861> mà giờ cách cài trên 4rum bằng envy không dùng được sao giờ
<vubuntor779> alo có ai online không vậy ?
<Stanley00> !ask
<vubuntor802> mọi thứ đã hoàn tất rồi ! thanks all
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor802> cài ubuntu tweak để chuyển nút xóa sang bên phải phải không ?
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor802> thực ra là máy đã tự nhận driver chỉ là do chưa update nên nó chậm :v
<vubuntor802> giờ thấy nhanh hơn hẳng rồi :D
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor802> mà có cái down cái gì nhanh chư update chậm quá
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh cái software source sang server VN
<CoconutCrab> sẽ nhanh hơn
<CoconutCrab> tìm tìm đâu đó trong settings của cái ubuntu app store sẽ có phần chỉnh server
<vubuntor802> à software and update nó có phần đó
<vubuntor802> bấm vào best sever để chọn hả ta ?
<CoconutCrab> tự chỉnh sang vietnam xem
<vubuntor802> mặc định thì nó để vn nhưng thấy vẫn chậm
<CoconutCrab> thế chỉnh best vậy
<vubuntor802> okay mọi thứ đã sẵn sàng để vọc, mình chọn cái của fpt :v
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang học hay đi làm rồi?
<vubuntor802> chỉnh cái ubuntu tweak sao nhỉ ?
<vubuntor802> em đang học 12 :D
<CoconutCrab> cài vô rồi có mấy lựa chọn trong đó thì vọc thôi
<vubuntor802> :v hoài không thấy chỗ đó, phải nó để left right gì đó còn dễ
 * CoconutCrab chịu
<CoconutCrab> không dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor802> giờ ông sài win gì ?
<CoconutCrab> opensuse
<vubuntor802> sao phím tắt alt+12 không dùng được nhỉ ?
<CoconutCrab> có cái đó à?
<vubuntor802> http://hoidap.fptshop.com.vn/12588/chuy%E1%BB%83n-n%C3%BAt-%C4%91i%E1%BB%81u-khi%E1%BB%83n-c%E1%BB%ADa-sang-b%C3%AAn-ph%E1%BA%A3i-tr%C3%AAn-ubuntu-nh%C6%B0-th%E1%BA%BF-n%C3%A0o
<SuperLuserv3> [ Di chuyển nút điều khiển cửa sổ sang bên phải trên ubuntu như thế nào ? - Trung tâm trợ giúp - Fptshop.com.vn ] - hoidap.fptshop.com.vn
<vubuntor802> nó để nhấn alt 12 đó ?
<CoconutCrab> chịu :3
<vubuntor802> =)) vậy giờ làm sao chuyển nút sang bên phải giờ ?
<CoconutCrab> không biết mà
<vubuntor802> hình như room chat này toàn dân treo không hả ?
<CoconutCrab> yup
<vubuntor802> treo để làm gì nhỉ ?
<CoconutCrab> ai biết được họ treo làm gì
<vubuntor802> :D khá thồn mà làm sao để thay tên của mình nhỉ ?
<CoconutCrab>  /nick abc
<harryjackson> ok
<harryjackson> phân vùng hiện tại dành cho ubuntu của tui chỉ có 30gb thôi giờ muốn nâng lên mà không mất dữ liêu dc khong
<CoconutCrab> được nhưng mất công đấy
<CoconutCrab> dùng chương trình gparted trên live usb
<harryjackson> chia phân vùng cho nó trên win 8 đang chạy song song được không ?
<harryjackson> alo ?
<CoconutCrab> phải thu nhỏ cái win 8 đii rồi phình cái kia ra
<CoconutCrab> khs mệt
<harryjackson> dùng partition magic thấy nhanh mà ?, lúc mới cài thì chọn ổ E: để chia ra
<CoconutCrab> thôi để 30g đủ rồi
<harryjackson> sợ thiếu hihi
<CoconutCrab>  không copy nhạc nhẽo phim phủng thì không thiếu đâu
<harryjackson> chủ yếu dùng nó học lập trình chứ nhạc thì không down vô làm gì
<CoconutCrab> uhm thế thì không thiếu đâu
<harryjackson> ông có phải là một lập trình viên không ?
<CoconutCrab> không
<harryjackson> có biết lập trình không ?
<CoconutCrab> có
<harryjackson> ngôn ngữ gì vây ?
<CoconutCrab> vài thứ lung tung
<harryjackson> C ?
<CoconutCrab> có
 * n0bawk chả nghề ngỗng gì ngoi lên
 * CoconutCrab bò bò đi ăn rơm
<harryjackson> chỉ tui học được không :( ? please
<n0bawk> harryjackson: down quyển the c programming language về mà đọc
<n0bawk> đọc xong mà hiểu thì là ngon rồi :D
<n0bawk> còn chưa hiểu thì cố đọc cho bao giờ hiểu thì thôi :))
<harryjackson> có đọc cuồn kỹ thuật lập trình của tác giả Phạm MInh Tuấn hãy gì đó nhưng mà hiểu sơ thôi nên muốn kiếm sư phụ
<n0bawk> sư phụ của bạn là chính bạn :))
<harryjackson> :)) giờ có gì không hiểu mình hỏi mấy bạn trong đây được không vậy ?
<n0bawk> ờ, hỏi cũng được
<n0bawk> nhưng phải hỏi câu nào thật khó vào
<n0bawk> may ra mới có người trả lời :))
<harryjackson> :( em chưa hiểu gì về nó thì sao nhỉ ?
<n0bawk> thì tìm hiểu >:3
<n0bawk> sách nào chả dạy những cái căn bản
<harryjackson> lập trình C trên ubuntu khác với trên window phải hông ?
<n0bawk> học là phải học lý thuyết + phương pháp
<n0bawk> còn làm thì mới là lập trình :))
<n0bawk> harryjackson: khác cái râu
<n0bawk> túm lại là lập trình C không phụ thuộc vào win hay linux hay ....
<harryjackson> ồ mà mới bắt đầu học chọn C cũng không sao hé ?
<n0bawk> ai chả phải bắt đầu từ "beginner"
<n0bawk> làm gì có ai 1 phát đọc thông viết thạo
<n0bawk> học cũng giổng như là chơi thể thao
<harryjackson> nhiều người bảo chọn python dễ hơn để học trước
<n0bawk> thằng nào có kỹ năng tốt + tập luyện nhiều thì cao thủ hơn những thằng khác :))
<n0bawk> quan trọng là muốn học cái gì? và để làm gì?
<n0bawk> học C thì sẽ tiện đường tìm hiểu luôn về cái máy tính nó tổ chức nhưng thế nào
<harryjackson> okay cám ơn bác nhiều
<n0bawk> vì ko biết máy tính nó tổ chức chạy chọt như thế nào thì ko thể viết ra 1 chương trình C tối ưu được
<n0bawk> còn học python thì
<n0bawk> người ta quan tâm đến những thứ cao siêu hơn là đến cái máy tính >:3
<n0bawk> chạy có chậm tí cũng chả ai quan tâm :))
<harryjackson> hi cám ơn. sẵn tiện cho em hỏi luôn chuyển nút xóa trên ubuntu sang bên phải dùng ubuntu tweak như thế nào ?
<n0bawk> mềnh hẻm có dùng ubuntu nên mềnh chịu :))
<n0bawk> câu đấy khó quá ko trả lời được :D
 * n0bawk tính tính xem mấy năm rồi chưa sờ lại giao diện mặc định của ubuntu
<harryjackson> :v thốn chưa? giờ không ai giúp được nữa rồi?
<n0bawk> harryjackson: cái đấy bạn đọc tài liệu của bọn nó
<n0bawk> có mà ra ngay
<n0bawk> sao phải hỏi :))
<n0bawk> phải hỏi câu khó hơn cơ :))
<harryjackson> dùng thử rồi nhưng không thành công ?
<n0bawk> why?
<n0bawk> mà cái nút xoá là cái nút gì :))
<n0bawk> thôi hết giờ cơm giờ đến giờ đi chơi :))
<harryjackson> =)) menu trên cửa sổ ấy ?
<harryjackson> ai còn online nào ?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-07
<vubuntor480> hello
<vubuntor574> hihi
<vubuntor574> hiện mình đang bị lỗi không shutdown được , nó chữ chạy mãi ở cái màn hình login ...
<vubuntor574> đã lên gg search các trang web trong nước và ngoài nước
<vubuntor574> đã vô file grub sửa dòng GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<vubuntor574> thêm acpi=noirq acpi=force apm= power_off quiet splash
<vubuntor574> ="quiet splash reboot=bios"
<vubuntor574> ="quiet splash reboot=cpi"
<vubuntor574> ="quiet splash" acpi=force apm=power_off
<vubuntor574> vấn không shutdown được
<vubuntor574> :((
<vubuntor574> who can help me please :(
<vubuntor832> hello :))
<vubuntor832> không có ai hết à ?
<vubuntor514> co ai ko a
<vubuntor108> alo
<vubuntor108> treo hết rồi à ?
<vubuntor008> ai online cho minh hoi cai nay voi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: ?
<vubuntor008> mình muốn hỏi về lập trình C trên ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: có vấn đề gì?
<MrTuxHdb> trên này hỏi thì hỏi luôn
<MrTuxHdb> chứ nhát gừng ếu ai trả lời đâu
<vubuntor008> minh dung eclipse bi loi hoai à, không fix được,dùng code::blocks thì bị permission denied gio làm sao để lap trinh C gio
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: vất code sang HOME đi
<MrTuxHdb> để code bên NTFS thì chả bị thế
<MrTuxHdb> mà eclipse nó báo lỗi gì?
<MrTuxHdb> chắc cũng tương tự?
<vubuntor008> như thế nào bạn chỉ cụ thể được hông mình newbie
<MrTuxHdb> mà cái lỗi này search Google nó ra ngay cmnl
<MrTuxHdb> .g lập trình C Ubuntu permission denied
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=687&start=220
<vubuntor008> tìm rồi mà fix không được
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: có biết HOME là ở đâu không vậy
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor008> mình cài linux phân vùng riêng với window mà,tất nhiên khi viết code không dính gì tới NTFS hết ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: để code ở đâu?
<vubuntor008> :( mới dùng chả biết luôn thông cảm tý đi mà :
<MrTuxHdb> hơ
<MrTuxHdb> thế chả nhẽ file source code vất ở đâu
<MrTuxHdb> cũng không biết?
<vubuntor008> home tất nhiên
<MrTuxHdb> home là gì?
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: mà thôi
<MrTuxHdb> chụp ảnh cái màn hình lỗi lên đây
<MrTuxHdb> cho nhanh
<MrTuxHdb> chứ đợi bạn giải thích thì ngủ cmn mất rồi
<MrTuxHdb> !up
<MrTuxHdb> âu sệt con ubot2 tèo cmnr
<vubuntor008> chụp ảnh màn hình ubuntu giong win à ?
<MrTuxHdb> Print Screen
<MrTuxHdb> done
<MrTuxHdb> vào web up lên đâu đó
<MrTuxHdb> pik.vn
<MrTuxHdb> imgur.com
<MrTuxHdb> .v..v
<vubuntor008> http://pik.vn/201572e5c54b-81d7-485c-9fc2-7467519827b9.png
<MrTuxHdb> sao hình bé thế
<MrTuxHdb> :(
<MrTuxHdb> đếu nhìn thấy gf hết
<vubuntor008> chụp vậy rồi phóng to sao được nữa
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<MrTuxHdb> bình thường nó bằng độ phân giải màn hình
<MrTuxHdb> chữ nghĩa rõ ràng cmnl
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: printscreen
<MrTuxHdb> up lên imgur.com
<MrTuxHdb> pik.vn nó co lại thì phải
<vubuntor008> ok one minute
<vubuntor008> http://imgur.com/53O09Jt
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur ] - imgur.com
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: đơn giản như thế này nhá
<MrTuxHdb> lưu lại cái file kia
<MrTuxHdb> thành test.c
<MrTuxHdb> compile lại
<MrTuxHdb> done
<MrTuxHdb> vãi cả lỗi
<MrTuxHdb> compile rồi nhưng nó không có execute permission
<MrTuxHdb> chmod +x là được
<MrTuxHdb> cái này trong topic nãy mình google có cmn hết rồi
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng bạn có đọc đếu đâu
<vubuntor008> =))) em newbie đọc hết nhưng chưa hiểu rõ sorry
<MrTuxHdb> đấy đếu phải là đọc
<MrTuxHdb> đấy là nhìn
<MrTuxHdb> bỏ 1-2 ngày ra học linux cơ bản đi
<vubuntor008> okay được rồi, mà còn cái app eclipse chưa dùng được để post lên chỉ luôn nhé được không bác ?
<MrTuxHdb> post đi
<MrTuxHdb> ở chỗ này thì cứ post câu hỏi thôi
<MrTuxHdb> trả lời hay không thì tùy
<vubuntor008> http://imgur.com/leyAfqQ
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur ] - imgur.com
<vubuntor008> :(
<vubuntor008> bấm build rồi nhưng vẫn vậy à ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor008: đã build thành công chưa mà đòi launch?
<MrTuxHdb> vì nó báo không có binary file kìa
<vubuntor008> bấm build hoài mà sao không thành công không hiểu nỗi
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> thành công hay không là do code của bạn
<MrTuxHdb> đổ tội cho ai
<MrTuxHdb> giờ không có log lúc build
<MrTuxHdb> ai biết được thành công hay không?
<vubuntor008> hi code đó mình  chạy bên code::blocks bình thường mà ban lam ơn hướng dẫn cụ thể gium mình được hông ?
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> tự tìm hiểu đi
<MrTuxHdb> support ếu có tiền chỉ thế thôi
<MrTuxHdb> =)
 * MrTuxHdb đi coi phim
<vubuntor008> đành dùng code::blocks vậy thanks bác nhé :)
<vubuntor058> các pro xin hướng dẫn cách cài máy in canon LBP 3000 trên ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor058> đã có driver mới tải trên trang web về, nhưng chưa biết cách cài đặt
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-08
<vubuntor588> hello
<vubuntor588> co ai hk
<vubuntor178> coá nhiều ai lắm
<vubuntor178> hỏi ai?
<vubuntor178> :D
<vubuntor588> hihih
<vubuntor588> cho mình hỏi về việc cài ibus
<vubuntor178> cho ubuntu?
<vubuntor588> vâng
<vubuntor588> mình đang gặp chút rắc rối
<vubuntor178> vào Ubuntu Software Center tìm và cài thui
<vubuntor178> rắc rối như nào?
<vubuntor178> cài òi thì chạy nó thui
<vubuntor588> nó bị ẩn rùi
<vubuntor178> bấm tổ hợp phím Ctrl + Space để kích hoạt
<vubuntor327> mọi người ơi có ai có teamviewer không giup mình cái :(
<quydo> bị sao vậy bạn
<vubuntor327> mình không sử dụng được eclipse mình tìm hướng dẫn rồi vẫn không fĩx được
<MrTuxHdb> có binary đếu đâu mà chạy
<MrTuxHdb> check trong thư mục debug/release xem có binary không
<vubuntor327> build rồi vẫn vậy làm đúng theo hướng dẫn mà :(
<MrTuxHdb> hướng dẫn nào?
<MrTuxHdb> mà bảo rồi vào mà kiểm tra xem có binary không
<MrTuxHdb> chứ ngồi đấy mà nghĩ mình đúng thì đến mùa quýt
<vubuntor327> :( đợi một chút
<vubuntor327> mà check như thế nào bác nhỉ :v
<quydo> :|
<quydo> mình ko biết =)
<quydo> locate eclipse xem
<vubuntor327> em mới dùng lần đầu :) chỉ đi mà
<quydo> eclipse download về giải nén là chạy đc mà nhỉ
<quydo> cần gì build đâu
<vubuntor327> không y noi chạy trương trình C khi viết xong ấy
<quydo> bạn dùng eclipse để biên dịch luôn ak
<quydo> tìm thư  mục eclipse xem nào
<vubuntor327> vâng
<quydo> chắc trong /home/username
<MrTuxHdb> lol
<MrTuxHdb> project ở đâu
<MrTuxHdb> thì nó complie ra binary ở trong thư mục Debug/Release trong project đó
<vubuntor327> :)) workspace
<MrTuxHdb> developer mà thốn thế
<MrTuxHdb> nghỉ cmn việc đê
<vubuntor327> em mới học bác ơi :( đã nói là developer đâu ?
<vubuntor327> em biết là em đang hỏi ngu mà :(
<vubuntor327> newbie
<vubuntor327> opt/eclipse khi install xong thì nó nằm đấy phải hông ?
<vubuntor327> :( khong giup ah
 * MrTuxHdb kêu gọi commerical support :3
<vubuntor327> nan qua thao no luon roi :9
<MrTuxHdb> good choice
<MrTuxHdb> learn to use vim + cli + gcc
<MrTuxHdb> good for learning
<vubuntor327> 1 trong 3 hay cả ba ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor327: you're f**king windoof guys
<MrTuxHdb> back to windows
<MrTuxHdb> now and 4ever
<vubuntor327> noooooo =))
<quydo> =))
<quydo> netbean đi
<quydo> s/netbean/netbeans/
<SuperLuserv3> quydo meant to say: netbeans đi
<MrTuxHdb> dùng IDE làm hỏng não đấy
<MrTuxHdb> mà thôi đú đởn làm cái gì
<MrTuxHdb> về mẹ Windows dùng VS
<MrTuxHdb> xịn
<MrTuxHdb> đồ mất tiền mà
<MrTuxHdb> mà đếu có tiền thì crack
<MrTuxHdb> không thích crack thì xài bản community
<MrTuxHdb> chứ trình độ viết hello world còn khó thế kia
<MrTuxHdb> thì tool chó nào chả thế
<quydo> T_T
<vubuntor327> hello world em viết được mà :( mấy pro làm ghê qúa
 * MrTuxHdb đếu biết viết hello world =))
<MrTuxHdb> http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Don't Call Yourself A Programmer, And Other Career Advice | Kalzumeus Software ] - www.kalzumeus.com
<quydo> T_T
<CoconutC1ab>  out rồi hả
<vubuntor971> bác MrTuxHdb treo 24/7 à ?
<Suplo> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-10
<sedg> này các bạn, có cách nào hiển thị lúc dùng câu lệnh dd không nhỉ, mình thấy nó hơi lâu( để căn giờ đi chơi ^^)
<vubuntor208> windows 10 có cài thêm ubuntu song song không ?
<vubuntor469> có ai của diễn đàn ubuntu khong vậy?
<vubuntor117> cho mình hỏi là sau khi mình cài xong free pascal gõ lệnh "fp"thì lại không mở được lên
<vubuntor991> alo ạ
<vubuntor991> -_- cho em hỏi làm sao để cài win7 hoặc xp đè lên lubuntu
<MrTuxHdb`> Tết nhất rồi
<MrTuxHdb`> đi chơi đi
<MrTuxHdb`> cài cắm cái gì
<vubuntor991> -_- -_- e vừa đi chơi về
<MrTuxHdb`> đi tiếp đi
<vubuntor991> -_- hết xèng r ạ
<MrTuxHdb`> cắm mặt vào cái máy cả năm làm cái gì
<vubuntor991> -_- giờ em chỉ mong xóa sạch toàn bộ cái máy đi
<vubuntor991> và cài winxp
<vubuntor991> mà chả biết làm tn
<MrTuxHdb`> chốt: ở đây chỉ hướng dẫn cài Linux
<MrTuxHdb`> :3
<vubuntor991> -_- dùng ubuntu thì sướng thật, nhưng mấy soft cần chỉ wins mới chạy nổi
<MrTuxHdb`> ờ
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-11
<vubuntor740> e quyết định đung virtualbox
<vubuntor740> :)))) đỡ nhức đầu
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-12
<vubuntor440> có ai không?
<vubuntor440> cho mình hỏi chút!
<vubuntor440> mình cài Ubuntu 15 mà cắm tai nghe không thấy tiếng
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-14
<vubuntor897> cho em hỏi khi biên dich ct báo là ko có thư viện stdlib.h nhưng em đã cài gcc rùi mà ???
<vubuntor037> hnay các sn nghỉ tết òi
 * vubuntor037 k bít lập trình C
<vubuntor897> :) dù sao tết nhất cũng làm phiền wa
<vubuntor897> thui thank ad
<vubuntor037> MrTuxHdb: anh ra tiếp khách  kìa :)
 * sokomo phủi phủi nón
<vubuntor037> vubuntor897: gọi ng giúp bạn òi này, bạn hỏi sn sokomo  ấy nha
<sokomo> :-?
<vubuntor037> sokomo: [11:45] <vubuntor897> cho em hỏi khi biên dich ct báo là ko có thư viện stdlib.h nhưng em đã cài gcc rùi mà ???
<sokomo> Bay rồi
<vubuntor037> chạy òi
<sokomo> >>> sudo apt-get install build-essential
#ubuntu-vn 2017-02-07
<vubuntor062> anh nào biết backup full ubuntu 14 ( dạng giống ghost win vậy đó) chỉ em với
#ubuntu-vn 2018-02-08
<CoconutCrab> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: Exception java.lang.OutOfMemoryError occurred dispatching signal SIGINT to handler- the VM may need to be forcibly terminated
